# Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Hallo,
am Ende des Monats wollte ich mir einen PC zusammenstellen wofür ich natürlich auch Hardware brauche. Ich habe mich im Internet ein wenig recherchiert und denke dass ich an sich auch etwas Ahnung der Materie habe. Nun was haltet ihr von dieser Konfiguration, was kann ich verbessern?
Von meinem alten PC kann ich nichts mehr verwenden. Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080p [21,5“] eventuell (Wahrscheinlichkeit 10%) kommt ein zweiter Monitor mit der gleichen Größe dazu. Ich brauche den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen von aktuellen und zukünftigen Spielen. Ich modde zudem sehr gerne (GTA, Skyrim, Fallout….). Eine Übertaktung ist nicht vorgesehen. Mein Budget beträgt maximal 1200€

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Bitte KEINE Komponente von AMD auflisten. Solltet ihr abseits des geringeren Preises, mehr VRAM, Mantle und/oder eigenen Erfahrungen mit AMD haben könnt ihr es trotzdem als Alternative nennen]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HARDWARE:

Prozessor:	Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 (4x 3,30GHZ / 1150 Sockel)
Mainboard:	MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
RAM:	Kingston hyperX blu. Black XMP DIMM Kit 16GB DDR3 (2x 8GB / 1600MHZ / CL10-10-10)*
Festplatte 1:	Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB (2,5" SATA 6gb/s)
Festplatte 2:	Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB (SATA 6gb/s)
Grafikkarte:	MSI N780 NF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming (Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 / 3GB GDDR5)
Netzteil:	Be Quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4
CPU-Kühler:	EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Frontlüfter:	Scythe Slip Stream 120 - 1200rpm (x2)
Laufwerk:	ASUS DRW-24F1ST (SATA, Bulk, Schwarz)
Gehäuse:	BitFenix Shinobi (Schwarz)

Bei dem CPU-Kühler und den Frontlüftern bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es das richtige ist. Das Netzteil sollte ausreichen. Die GTX 780 von MSI ist zwar mein Favorit aber selten auf Lager, die Inno3D soll auch ganz gut sein. Welche alternative GTX 780 Versionen empfehlt ihr? Das Mainboard ist ein Z87 weil ich kein gutes H87 finde, welches empfehlt ihr?

So das war’s, danke euch und schönen Abend noch


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Stell dir gleich was schickes Zusammen  Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus schon mal, abgesehen von der SSD, dem Mobo, dem CPU-Kühler und dem RAM 

Mein Vorschlag für ziemlich exakt 1200€ 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R)
1 x ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn du moddest brauchst du Vram, den die nVidia ja leider eher nicht in rauhen Mengen hat.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich selber würde hier ne R9 290 empfehlen, gerade bei Skyrim mit Mods wird der größere vRAM was bringen, würde zudem übrigens auch ne größere SSD nehmen

 Hier mal mein Vorschlag, da könnte man auch noch gut 55€ sparen wenn man nur 8GB RAM nimmt
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
 1194,65€ bei Mindfactory


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Wobei man auch noch problemlos einen i5 nehmen könnte, deine Spiele skalieren eh nicht viel mit HT.


----------



## Sschlech (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> HARDWARE:
> 
> Prozessor:Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 (4x 3,30GHZ / 1150 Sockel)
> Mainboard:MSI Z87-G43 Gaming



Nimm die HR cpu her also den Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 und ein H97 Mainboard ein z87/97 ist nicht nötig. du brauchst nur 8GB RAM kein 16GB

Mfg sschlecht

edited


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Sschlech schrieb:


> Nimm die HR cpu her also den Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 und ein H97 ein z87/97 ist nicht nötig deswegen brauchst du nur 8GB RAM
> 
> Mfg sschlecht


 
Könntest du bitte erklären was du mit diesem Satz meinst


----------



## Sschlech (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

XD ich hab den Mist jetzt erst gelesen ok ich werde noch einmal editiert


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

@FrozenPie
 Das dachte ich auch und für was soll das HR stehen?


----------



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Gehäuse möchte ich nicht ändern da es mir optisch am besten gefällt. 16GB RAM ist für mich auch unumgänglich aber @FrozenPie warum ist der Kingston nicht gut? Ich vermute aktuelle Spiele werden von HT profitieren. 
green-CB KEINE AMD bitte.

Jetzt wurden mir 2 Netzteile und 2 Mainboars empfohlen, welche findet ihr besser?


----------



## clums (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @FrozenPie
> Das dachte ich auch und für was soll das HR stehen?


 
Haswell Refresh vielleicht? :O 

Der Satz hätte so viele Kommata verdient


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> @FrozenPie warum ist der Kingston nicht gut?


 
Weil er viel zu teuer für das gebotene ist. (20€ teurer als der Crucial bei gleichem Takt und schlechteren Timings)


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich dachte man könnte ne AMD dafür empfehlen wenn man einen Grund hat.
 Bei dem Netzteil gibt es Gründe für beide, da beide gut sind das P10 ist das besser aber das wäre gar nicht nötig für einen Rechner mit der Hardware, da 550W da viel zu viel wären.
 Beim Mainboard tun die sich beide nichts, sind beides gute Boards, aber der Support bei Asus im RMA Fall ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Warum denn keine AMD?  Die machen aktuell alles besser, als die Nvidia Krämpfe...


----------



## Sschlech (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



clums schrieb:


> Haswell Refresh vielleicht? :O
> 
> Der Satz hätte so viele Kommata verdient


Ja HR = Haskell Refresh


----------



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Gut, das mit dem RAM und Kingston ergibt Sinn. Keine AMD weil alle meine Bekanntschaften Probleme haben besonders mit Skyrim Mods, GTA IV und anderen spielen. Bei den Mainboards ist es also ratsam H97 anstatt H87 zu kaufen ja?


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Bei den Mainboards ist es also ratsam H97 anstatt H87 zu kaufen ja?


 
Da du einen Haswell Refresh verbaust ja, da es dir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein wird, das BIOS ohne vorhandene non-Refresh CPU zu updaten


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

IV läuft ziemlich gut mit ner 290, ein Kollege mit ner gleichschnellen 290X im Luxx hat ca. 70fps mit ENB + Carmods etc.
Und für Skyrim würd ich auch eher ne AMD nehmen.
Von welchen "anderen Spielen" reden wir hier?
Die Probleme sitzen da meist eher vor dem PC, als dass sie im PC stecken.

Und haben deine Freunde aktuelle AMD's mal getestet?


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Was haben die denn für eine Karte und vor allem, was für Kenntnisse?


----------



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die Kenntnisse basieren auf Hobbyzusammenbau und Hobbyrecherche. Die Zwietracht ist, alle RL Leute empfehlen Nvidia (Ich selber bin fanboy) und die meisten Forenleute empfehlen AMD. Soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia CUDA.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Was dir in Spielen nichts bringt und die miserable Computeleistung von Nvidia etwas kaschieren soll.


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ja die Ganzen RL Leute sind auch vom Marketing geblendete ********


----------



## Sschlech (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Die Kenntnisse basieren auf Hobbyzusammenbau und Hobbyrecherche. Die Zwietracht ist, alle RL Leute empfehlen Nvidia (Ich selber bin fanboy) und die meisten Forenleute empfehlen AMD. Soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia CUDA.



also ich war zuerst auch ein fanboy von nVidia aber ein freund hat sich eine AMD GPU gekauft und die p/l war bei der richtig gut 
 aber bei cpu bevorzuge ich Intel im Moment benutze ich eine AMD sie ist nicht schlecht aber Intel ist einfach besser in den meisten spielen.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Die Kenntnisse basieren auf Hobbyzusammenbau und Hobbyrecherche. Die Zwietracht ist, alle RL Leute empfehlen Nvidia (Ich selber bin fanboy) und die meisten Forenleute empfehlen AMD. Soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia CUDA.


Die RL Leute kennen halt meist AMD nicht, da alle sich nur auf den aktuellen Nvidia Mist stürzen.
CUDA kannste vergessen, die GPGPU Leistung ist praktisch 0.


----------



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Neutral betrachtet würde ich ja sagen AMD kommt in Frage nur muss ich persönlich damit klar kommen was sich als schwierig erweißt. Was macht AMD besser als Nvidia.
Preis und 4GB VRAM weiß ich. (Mantle is mir wayne)


----------



## Beni19 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin für Nvidia, da sie den Entwicklern Geld zahlen damit die spiele besser laufen.
PhysX ist auch ganz nett.  ^^


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

AMD unterstützt komplett aktuelles DX11.2 Nvidia nur 11.0.
AMD hat mit Mantle ne starke API auf seiner Seite.
AMD bietet mehr Leistung für weniger Geld.
AMD behindert nicht Nvidia bei der Entwicklung.
PhysX kann man auch über die CPU laufen lassen.



Beni19 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Nvidia, da sie den Entwicklern Geld zahlen damit die spiele besser laufen.


 Und damit AMD aktiv behindern.
Genau deshalb sollte man auch keine Nvidia nehmen.


----------



## Wonderwhice (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

DirectX 11.2 / 11.0 Ist irrelevant.
Wie erwähnt, Mantle ist uninteressant für mich im Moment.
Der Preis ist geringer, stimmt.
Tja, dann behindern sie halt nicht. Was hab ich davon?
PhysX ist für Borderlands (einer meiner Lieblingsspiele) sehr wichtig.


----------



## Beni19 (19. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> AMD unterstützt komplett aktuelles DX11.2 Nvidia nur 11.0.
> AMD hat mit Mantle ne starke API auf seiner Seite.
> AMD bietet mehr Leistung für weniger Geld.
> AMD behindert nicht Nvidia bei der Entwicklung.
> ...



Daran wird sich so schnell sowieso nichts ändern also ist mir das eigentlich egal ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Na gut, wenn du halt unbedingt eine nVidia brauchst, unterstütz die Machenschaften und hol dir ne teure Karte, die eigentlich eher ein Aufgeblasener Marketinghaufen ist, überspitzt formuliert. Stromsparend?  -Klar, weil sie keine Computepower haben. 
Physx? -Das ist schön, aber GPU - Computing mit Leistungsdefizit. 
Dann wird auch noch am Vram und Interface geknapst, dass er höher taktet und eher um die Ohren fliegt.
Supergeil


----------



## Falador (19. Juni 2014)

Leute lasst ihn doch seinen Spaß 😃

Habe ebenfalls 2 GTX 780 und ich sag euch
Die ist einfach spitze 👍

Selbst wenn AMD momentan 10% Effektiver sein mag ist es immer noch jedem selber überlassen
Welche Karte er verbaut ihr habt nun eure Argumente dargestellt und er will eine GTX dann empfiehlt ihm wenigstens die beste 

Ich habe 2 Inno 3D GTX 780 und ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen wenn du NVIDIA willst,
Die ist Leistungsstark, leise und kühl das einzige ist die frisst Strom wie Sau 😏

Bei der GTX 780 kann es zu spullenvipen kommen bei mir Gott sei dank bei keiner


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Msi ist unkomplizierter, die Inno mit kleinen Tweaks besser.  
Wobei es immernoch ums Empfehlen geht, und empfehlen tut man nahezu immer das, was gut zum guten Preis ist.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Also ich bin auch am hardern, wenn ich mir die Trailer von Titeln wie Witcher 3 und co ansehe erkenne ich schon dass PhysX da ganz schön fetzt. Zur Zeit habe ich aber keinz also hab kein Vergleich. 

Wenn GTX 780, dann die Inno3d oder MSI, oder wenn vor hast höher zu takten dann die 780 lightning + Kühler, wär mein Tip. Kannst übrigens jede Karte takten nur die lightning hat da am meisten Reserven. Sofern du geduldig bist kannst paar Monate warten bis die 780ti an Preis verlieren, diese würde ich jeder 290 oder 290x vorziehen. 

Ansonsten bleibt die Vapor-x 290. Ist ne hammer Karte, taktpotential und schön leise u kühl. Also für den Preis wirklich 1. Platz im Moment. Schätze mal so 8%-15% langsamer als ne gute 780ti aber auch 250 Euro billiger  Den Unterschied würde dein Auge warscheinlich niemals wahrnemen. 

Bei 1200 Euro, empfehle ich dir meine Aufstellung, da passt nämlich der neue i7 4790k rein^^ Den RAM kannst du imemr nachkaufen versuchs doch erst mit 8Gb. 

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1192 Euro


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Bei der 290 könnte es bald eng (laut) werden, die frisst viel. Ein E9 würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen, da bliebe eigentlich nur das P10 oder das LcGold als Netzteil für 3-4Jahre.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Welches Lc Gold wäre für die Konfi am besten?


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei der 290 könnte es bald eng (laut) werden, die frisst viel. Ein E9 würde ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen, da bliebe eigentlich nur das P10 oder das LcGold als Netzteil für 3-4Jahre.


Also 290er+i7HR im OC gänge mit 550W auch das hier oft angesprochene Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)

@TE, wenn du die Lüfter reduzierst, kommst du unter 1200 Euro:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Das Antec wird ja eben laut, ich denke auf 400Watt kommt man locker beim Zocken, und da wird es störend.
Als LcPower Gold das 9550, muss halt nur eher aus dem Rechner weil die zwei JunFus drinne sind und auch das Gleitlager laut wird , ansonsten wie ein E10 ausgestattet.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

die VaporX zieht über PCI 75Watt und hat 2x 8-Pin PCIe a 150Watt. Sprich allein die Karte kann schon 375Watt lutschen. Die CPU lutscht im OC einiges mehr als Stock, selbst konservativ gerechnet würde ich 120Watt für CPU+Board+und so krimskrams wie SSD,HDD,DVD,RAM,Lüfter schätzen. - die 500 Watt können also unter Volllast durchaus zusammenkommen, was aber genau der beste Bereich ist für nen 550Watt mit 80er Gold Standard ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Klar, allerdings nicht fürs Antec, dass ab 500Watt 50db macht.


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Dann bleibt ja fast nur nen be Quite p10 550W - zumindest, haste damit mal definitiv keine Probleme - 1. Jahre vor Ort Austausch-Service und 5 Jahre Garantie, also genau so wie man idR nen Netzteil hat.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Juni 2014)

Also ein Freund von mir hat nen FX6300 dazu viele Festplatten und ne 280X und da wird das Antec 550 schon laut, werde es mir demnächst mal selbst anhören und mal das Strommessgerät mitnehmen


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Nvidia, da sie den Entwicklern Geld zahlen damit die spiele besser laufen.
> PhysX ist auch ganz nett.  ^^



Also sry ist schon ne weile im fred zurück,  aber dazu wollte ich dann doch nochmal meinen senf dazugeben:
Du findest es also besser, das nvidia den Spielehersteller geld verspricht wenn sie die Konkurrenz benachteiligen? Sry aber hallooo?!
Wo ist denn da auch nur ein vorteil für den kunden?
Wenn sie anstatt über so ne *******, versuchen würden die kunden durch mehrleistung oder bessere preise für sich zu gewinnen... ok.
Aber doch nicht indem man den konkurenten benachteiligt um sich selbst besser dastehen zu lassen....
Auch wird bei nvidia eigentlich zu jeder neuen graka generation irgendein benchmark veröffentlicht der die grünen karten weit vor allem anderen dastehen lässt,  und wenn man den dann selber durchlaufen lässt oder das spiel testen ists nix als heiße luft 
Ich hab nix gegen nvidia an sich, nur gegen solche aussagen, wril man einfach schon beim durchlesen metkt die Person hat sich nicht mit dem thema beschäftigt.
Nvidia zahlt kein geld dass die spiele besser laufen, sie zahlen geld dass die spiele auf anderen (nicht nvidia) karten SCHLECHTER laufen.
Ich hoffe du verstehst warum ich mich da grad leicht aufrege oder?
Gruß


----------



## Beni19 (20. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also sry ist schon ne weile im fred zurück,  aber dazu wollte ich dann doch nochmal meinen senf dazugeben:
> Du findest es also besser, das nvidia den Spielehersteller geld verspricht wenn sie die Konkurrenz benachteiligen? Sry aber hallooo?!
> Wo ist denn da auch nur ein vorteil für den kunden?
> Wenn sie anstatt über so ne *******, versuchen würden die kunden durch mehrleistung oder bessere preise für sich zu gewinnen... ok.
> ...



Warum soll ich denn dann auch fps und zusatzeffekte verzichten? Wenn amd ihr marketing nicht ändert bleibt alles so wie es ist. Kann auch so bleibem.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wo musst Du denn bei AMD Grakas auf FPS und Zusatzeffekte verzichten ? 

PhysX kannst Du in die Tonne kloppen, und eine gute R9 290 wischt mit einer GTX780 den Boden 

Entschuldigung, aber Du schreibst hier nur Dünnpfiff


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Was bitte ist am amd marketing falsch?
Die versuchen nicht mit cuda nicht vorhandene compute leistung zu kaschieren, sie wollen mir keine titan z für 3000€ andrehen, und sie versuchen auch nicht permanent die Konkurrenz zu benachteiligen,  sondern durch gutes p/l und mehr vram kundschaft zu bekommen...
Btw. thx rosi, meine meinung 
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

AMD hat mehr Features als Nvidia.

Mantle mit 7 Spielen !!!
TressFX
TrueAudio
Eyefinity
RadeonPro

Außerdem sind AMDs bei >FHD schneller als Nvidia.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> AMD hat mehr Features als Nvidia.
> 
> Mantle mit 7 Spielen !!!
> *TressFX* - Haarsimulation: AMDs Tressfx läuft auch auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten - Golem.de
> ...



Also nicht so voreilig sein


----------



## Beni19 (20. Juni 2014)

Oh man... wenn er ne NVIDIA will soll er sie nehmen wenn nicht dann halt nicht. Ende.


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Okay also Ich habe etwas nachgedacht bezüglich euer Vorschläge und sage erstmal Danke dafür. Allerdings habe ich Fragen bezüglich einiger Komponente:
-Samsung SSD Evo 120GB oder Crucial MX SSD 256GB? Ich möchte da eig. nur Windows drauf haben, ggf EIN Spiel was ich aktiv Spiele um Ladezeiten zu reduzieren. 
-Wie gesagt 16GB RAM möchte ich haben um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein da 8GB Ram für viele Spiele benötigt wird.
-Das Gehäuse ist für mich NICHT austauschbar, ich möchte diese haben außer es hat einen gravierenden Nachteil.
-Xeon vs i7? Klar der i7 ist sicher besser aber laut meinen Informationen ist der Xeon ausreichend.
-Beim Mainboard schickt jeder was anderes  Gerade da wo ich mir am unsichersten bin.

offtopic: Nützt es etwas eine zweite Grafikkarte einzubauen (billige) um die Gaminggraka zu entlasten? (Windows etc.)? Mein Kumpel meinte nämlich das er das vorhat.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Wie soll das gehen?
Du kannst zwei gleichstarke grakas im cf/sliaufen lassen, aber keine unterschiedlichen. 
Was geht ist die iGPU an nen zweiten Monitor anzuschließen,  aber zum die andere entlasten?
Das bringt nix, da die karte im idle nicht entlastet werden muss.
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

@ Roundy

Doch, das geht schon, eine kleine nur für PhysX, und die große halt zum zocken.

Egal ob Nvidia oder AMD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Der Xeon ist besser als der i7.

Zitat von Threshold
"Alle CPUs die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende sein werden.

Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.
Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.
Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also einen Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit."

Zitat von Loksi :

Warum sind dann Xenon billiger als i7? Der E-3 1245V3 für 230 € glaub ich und der i7 4820K für 260 €? Also Xenon mit iGPU.

Thresh :

Marketing.

Die i7 stehen für Intels high End Schiene. Daher gibt es dort den High End Preisaufschlag.
Intel hat genügend Modelle mit defekter IGP sodass sie sich leisten Xeon ohne IGP anzubieten -- die ist natürlich nicht weg nur eben nicht aktiv.

Allerdings sind die Xeon immer die hochwertigeren Prozessoren da sie alle Funktionen besitzen die wichtig sind. Bei den i7 sind einige Sachen beschnitten -- bei den K Modellen sogar noch eine Sache mehr.

Das ist auch der Grund warum dann die höhere getakteten Xeon deutlich teurer sind als die Desktop i7


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

SpeCnaZ woher nimmst du diese Informationen? Ich sehe es zwar als relevante Option das sie Ware mit Macken verkaufen aber ich lese das zum ersten mal.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Roundy
> 
> Doch, das geht schon, eine kleine nur für PhysX, und die große halt zum zocken.
> 
> Egal ob Nvidia oder AMD



Ja klar als physx karte schon, nur ich habs so verstanden,  dass er eine für windoof will, und eine zum daddel, das alles um die "große" zu schonen... und das geht nicht.
Und die physx muss dann aber zwingend grün sein.
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Wonderwhice schrieb:


> SpeCnaZ woher nimmst du diese Informationen? Ich sehe es zwar als relevante Option das sie Ware mit Macken verkaufen aber ich lese das zum ersten mal.



Ist ein Zitat von Threshold der diese Informationen von einen Intelmitarbeiter bekommen hat . 

Und diese Macken sind naja damit sich das einfacher liest.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> SpeCnaZ woher nimmst du diese Informationen? Ich sehe es zwar als relevante Option das sie Ware mit Macken verkaufen aber ich lese das zum ersten mal.


 
Das ist normal. Das machen alle so oder denkst du echt dass jede CPU eine eigene Wafer Maske hat?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

@ Roundy

Jepp, hast vollkommen Recht, so meine ich das ja auch


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Gut, dann steht es fest 100% wird es ein Xeon Prozessor. Laut meinem Kumpel verringert sich die Übertragungsrate immer um die Hälfte bei mehrere Grafikkarten. Das ist sicherlich auch falsch oder?


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Was für ne Übertragungsrate?
Gruß


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Er meint PCI 3 oder so meint er. Die Übertragungsrate davon halt.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Die Bandbreite oder Lanes halbieren sich, von x16 auf x8 x8, ist bei 3.0 aber kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Gut, dann steht es fest 100% wird es ein Xeon Prozessor. Laut meinem Kumpel verringert sich die Übertragungsrate immer um die Hälfte bei mehrere Grafikkarten. Das ist sicherlich auch falsch oder?


 
Das ist abhängig von der CPU und dem Mainboard.
Die CPU selbst hat eine gewisse Anzahl an Lanes. Das liegt daran dass der PCIe Controller bei Intel in der CPU liegt.
Beim Mittelklassesockel 1150 hat die CPU 16 Lanes. Das gilt für jede CPU, egal ob Xeon, i7 oder kleiner.
Abhängig vom Mainboard ist nun ob diese Lanes überhaupt gesplittet werden denn das kann nur ein Switch machen der auf dem Mainboard verbaut ist.
Nur die Z Mainboards haben so einen Switch. H und B Mainboards haben den Switch nicht.

Beim 1150 wäre das dann so dass die 16 Lanes bei einem Z Mainboard in 2x8 Lanes aufgeteilt werden. Jede Grafikkarte hat dann noch 8 elektrische Verbindungen.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Der Xeon ist besser als der i7.
> 
> Zitat von Threshold
> "Alle CPUs die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.
> ...


 
Xeons sind keine Prachtteile. Prachtteile sind i7 Chips mit so einer Chipgüte dass sie für 800 Euro unter den Händerln gehandelt werden, enorm taktbar. Die sollen selten sein und kommen in PCs die 7000 Euro kosten und mehr. Dem TE würde ich ab einem Budget von 1200 Euro den neuen i7 4790K mit nem guten Luftkühler empfehlen. Vermutlich über 1Ghz mehr takt und höher. Preis ist okay.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Xeons sind keine Prachtteile. Prachtteile sind i7 Chips mit so einer Chipgüte dass sie für 800 Euro unter den Händerln gehandelt werden, enorm taktbar. Die sollen selten sein und kommen in PCs die 7000 Euro kosten und mehr.


 
Da hat das Marketing wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Was für ein Schwachsinn


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Xeons sind keine Prachtteile. Prachtteile sind i7 Chips mit so einer Chipgüte dass sie für 800 Euro unter den Händerln gehandelt werden, enorm taktbar. Die sollen selten sein und kommen in PCs die 7000 Euro kosten und mehr. Dem TE würde ich ab einem Budget von 1200 Euro den neuen i7 4790K mit nem guten Luftkühler empfehlen. Vermutlich über 1Ghz mehr takt und höher. Preis ist okay.


 Glaubst du den Müll ernsthaft, denn du da schreibst?


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Gut zu wissen. Vergoldete Anschlüsse und "Killer-LAN" ist eh unnötig, also soll er mal dran glauben^^. Und wenn er meint er brauch ne 2. Karte zum entlasten der ersten, dann soll er es tun.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Xeons sind keine Prachtteile. Prachtteile sind i7 Chips mit so einer Chipgüte dass sie für 800 Euro unter den Händerln gehandelt werden, enorm taktbar. Die sollen selten sein und kommen in PCs die 7000 Euro kosten und mehr.



hört sich an wie ne Mythe zu nem Artefakt in skyrim oder so... "no man knows, but the old tell...
Unglaublich stark... unter den weisen... noch niemand hat sie gesehen, aber sie sind da..."
 
Gruß


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

Selbstverständlich. Es gibt selektierte Heswellchips um die Händler richtig kämpfen, hochwertige i7 4770K. Es gabs mal ein PCGH Video dazu.

Ich will damit sagen dass der Xeon bei Intel bestimmt nicht als Prachtexemplar angesehen wird. Intels Prachtexemplare kann sich kein Ottonormalverbraucherleisten.


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Ach nein? Dann zeig mir bitte nen i7 der von der leistung und vom preis hier ran kommt: http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e7-4890-v2-cm8063601272412-a1072757.html
Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Es gibt selektierte Heswellchips um die Händler richtig kämpfen, hochwertige i7 4770K. Es gabs mal ein PCGH Video dazu.



Doch da diese auch oft in Servern verwendet werden womit Intel auch richtig viel Geld verdient.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Roundy schrieb:


> Ach nein? Dann zeig mir bitte nen i7 der von der leistung und vom preis hier ran kommt: Intel Xeon E7-4890 v2, 15x 2.80GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063601272412) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gruß


 
Die Rede ist von der i7 Chipgüte. Kann nicht ganz glauben dass Xeons eine um Welten bessere Qualität ggüber den taktbaren 4770K haben. Verstehe deinen Vergleich jetzt nicht.  

Edit: Aber krasses Teil  Wo wendet man so was an ?


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Um den Stein in die andere Richtung zu rollen, welche R9 ist gleichauf mit der GTX 780?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die Xeons  sind eben Qualitativ hochwertiger, da diese mehr im Interesse von Intel sind, als die "normalen" Desktop modelle.


Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Um den Stein in die andere Richtung zu rollen, welche R9 ist gleichauf mit der GTX 780?


 Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wischt selbst mit der 780TI den Boden auf.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Um den Stein in die andere Richtung zu rollen, welche R9 ist gleichauf mit der GTX 780?


 
Jede  Die sind im Schnitt alle 20% schneller als eine GTX 780


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

20% ? Hast nen Link oder so ?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

20% vl. in einem Spiel, nicht allgemein, das glaube ich nicht.  Wie sieht es mit Temperatur, Lautstärke und vorallem Stromverbrauch der AMD Dinger aus?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Doch, sind allgemein 20%

Lautstärke der 290 Vapor ist sehr gut:
Geräuschentwicklung und Videos - Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test: Die Zähmung der Lüfter


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

Quatsch

Wonder willst du die Graka takten ?


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich möchte nicht Takten. Geht mir nur um allgemeine Infos zu der R9 Serie weil ich eig. Nvidia möchte aber AMD scheinbar besser is, vorallem wegen 4GB VRAM


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Von den Hai-End Karten ist die Sapphire 290 Vapor-X  einfach das geilste Miststück mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis   

Guck dir das Perfomancerating an : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Roundy (20. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Doch, sind allgemein 20%
> 
> Lautstärke der 290 Vapor ist sehr gut:
> Geräuschentwicklung und Videos - Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test: Die Zähmung der Lüfter



Nee doch keine 20% wisst ihr wie viel das ist?!
Die karten sind in etwa gleich auf, die amd liegt vllt so im schnitt um 5% vorn...
Ihr wollt mir nicht erzählen,  dass ne 290 ~10% schneller als ne 780ti ist 
Die vapor ist aber ne gute karte...
Gruß


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Also da hebt sich leistungstechnisch nichts richtig ab, sind ähnlich stark. Nvidia ist teurer, hat PhysX was mir wichtig wär weil ich das nie hatte . AMD wirbt mit Mantle und wirklich guten Preis und dazu 4GB VRAM, vorallem bei hohen Auflösungen lassen sie Nvidia hinter sich. Ansonsten musst du jedes Modell einzelnd betrachten, Unterschiede sind Lautstärke und Temperatur, Taktpotential.

EDIT:Hier mal paar: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL Aber ich würde die 290 Vapor nehmen.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> EDIT:Hier mal paar: Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Aber ich würde die 290 Vapor nehmen.


 
Der ist leer ^^ Du musst ihn schon öffentlich machen 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nvidia ist teurer, hat PhysX was mir wichtig wär weil ich das nie hatte .



Da verpasst du nix  Sieht in den meisten Fällen sowieso absolut unrealistisch aus und zweitens läfut Physx auf den aktuellen NV-Karten nicht flüssig, da NV die in der GP Leistung so beschnitten hat um sie sparsamer zu machen, dass sie das einfach nicht mehr berechnen können


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Eigentlich gibts ja "nur" 3 echt empfehlenswerte:
Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X O


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-436597


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts ja "nur" 3 echt empfehlenswerte:
> Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE), Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X O


 
Die MSI MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) ist mit Feintunig auch noch sehr empfehlenswert (PCGH hat die bis auf 1.1 Sone Lautheit getunt mit Standardtakt und 1.0V Betriebsspannung ) Klar beim OC ist sie dann nicht mehr Leise, aber wem der Standardtakt bzw. die Standardleistung reicht und am Undervolten Spaß hat erhält mit der die beste Karte 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-436597


 
Immer noch nix 
Edit: Ah jetzt
Edit2: Bitte WTF hast du die Titan Black, 780 Ti und R9 290X in deiner Auswahl?  Vom P/L sind die grottig


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Heut ist der Wurm drin sry  Das sind so die die mir gefallen: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die MSI MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) ist mit Feintunig auch noch sehr empfehlenswert (PCGH hat die bis auf 1.1 Sone Lautheit getunt mit Standardtakt und 1.0V Betriebsspannung ) Klar beim OC ist sie dann nicht mehr Leise, aber wem der Standardtakt bzw. die Standardleistung reicht und am Undervolten Spaß hat erhält mit der die beste Karte


Naja wenn man der TriX oder PCS+ etwas Spannung wegnimmt kann man die Lüfter fast auf Idle laufen lassen. Bei der VaporX ist mit gutem UV sogar 25% RPM drin


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja wenn man der TriX oder PCS+ etwas Spannung wegnimmt kann man die Lüfter fast auf Idle laufen lassen. Bei der VaporX ist mit gutem UV sogar 25% RPM drin


 
Dann hat PCGH was falsch gemacht, denn leiser als die MSI haben die keine andere Karte gekriegt mit UV und Stock-Takt


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Was hastn da alles fürn Müll bei den Karten drin  



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die MSI MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) ist mit Feintunig auch noch sehr empfehlenswert (PCGH hat die bis auf 1.1 Sone Lautheit getunt mit Standardtakt und 1.0V Betriebsspannung ) Klar beim OC ist sie dann nicht mehr Leise, aber wem der Standardtakt bzw. die Standardleistung reicht und am Undervolten Spaß hat erhält mit der die beste Karte


 Naja, da musste auch erst wieder basteln bis du n ordentliches Ergebnis hast.
Aber auch keine schlechte Karte.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Was hastn da alles fürn Müll bei den Karten drin


 
Ich sehe da kein Müll


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Naja, da musste auch erst wieder basteln bis du n ordentliches Ergebnis hast.
> Aber auch keine schlechte Karte.


 
Ich steh halt auf Basteln 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein Müll



Mit dem Müll meint er die Karten mit z.T. grottigstem P/L und den AiO WaKü Unfall aka Inno3d Titan Black  Die Lightnings sind auch unnötig (zumindest für den TE da dieser nicht OCen will) und die DHS Edition sowieso(Da nur Marketing)


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein Müll


 Inno 780TI DHS, Titan Black Acceleo Hybrid, 780TI Gigabyte, 290X Lightning, 780 Lightning..


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das nennst du Müll ???


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Das nennst du Müll ???


 
Erläutere wieso es keiner ist


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Das nennst du Müll ???


 Jep, genauso so nenn ich das


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Inno 780TI DHS, Titan Black Acceleo Hybrid, 780TI Gigabyte, 290X Lightning, 780 Lightning..


 
Die haben alle eine ganz ganz miese P/L, die empfehlt man einfach nicht


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Naja die 290X Lighning würde ich mir noch einreden lassen, die 780 auch, zum rumfrickeln, weil die bessere Spawas drauf haben und nen Chip der mehr Spannung zuläßt also über die berüchtigten 1,2125V im Vergleich zu den Standardkarten hat - man also mit entsprechender Kühlung und Bastelei da richtig viel Spass am übertakten mit haben kann. Für nen Durchschnittsnutzer sind die natürlich P/L technisch dennoch fragwürdig.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mit dem Müll meint er die Karten mit z.T. grottigstem P/L und den AiO WaKü Unfall aka Inno3d Titan Black  Die Lightnings sind auch unnötig (zumindest für den TE da dieser nicht OCen will) und die DHS Edition sowieso(Da nur Marketing)



Erstens ist P/L nicht die Kernaussage der Leistung und zweitens darf sich der TE doch auch ein Bild über die besten Karten machen, schrieb ja auch Karten die mir gefallen und nicht Karten die ich mir leiste.

Die 780er Lighnings erreichen den höchsten Takt der 780er und überholen die TI. Über die Inno3d hab ich nix schlechtes gelesen und mit der WaKa ist das ein Traum. Generell wird geraten Grakas unter WaKü zu setzen Leute die berichten sind begeistert und meinen nie wieder ohne. Ansonsten sind da herausstechende Karten also das was der TE wollte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Naja die 290X Lighning würde ich mir noch einreden lassen, die 780 auch, zum rumfrickeln, weil die bessere Spawas drauf haben und nen Chip der über Spannung im Vergleich zu den Standardkarten hat - man also mit entsprechender Kühlung und Bastelei da richtig viel Spass am übertakten mit haben kann. Für nen Durchschnittsnutzer sind die natürlich P/L technisch dennoch fragwürdig.


 
Kannst du auch mit einer VaporX haben


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

P/L ist nicht ganz so wichtig, Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Temperatur. Vorallem Strom wegen dem Netzteil. Könnte jmd. Links senden im Bezug auf Nvidia Karten und Aussagen wie "werden eingeschränkt um sparsamer zu sein"


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Erstens ist P/L nicht die Kernaussage der Leistung und zweitens darf sich der TE doch auch ein Bild über die besten Karten machen, schrieb ja auch Karten die mir gefallen und nicht Karten die ich mir leiste.


Und die "besten" Karten sieht man an völlig überzogenen Preisen oder Marketing Bullshit? 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die 780er Lighnings erreichen den höchsten Takt der 780er und überholen die TI. Über die Inno3d hab ich nix schlechtes gelesen und mit der WaKa ist das ein Traum. Generell wird geraten Grakas unter WaKü zu setzen Leute die berichten sind begeistert und meinen nie wieder ohne. Ansonsten sind da herausstechende Karten also das was der TE wollte.


 Die meisten 780er sind auf Boostniveau schneller als ne TI, das ist keine große Kunst.
Die DHS sind angelich "selektierte" Chips und die Karten besser zu verkaufen und der AiO Schrott taugt kein bisschen was.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Hast schon ein Monitor bzw welche Auflösung wünscht du dir ? Netzteil würde ich ein 550w nehmen wenn du zB in 1440p spielen willst. Aber dann musst du ie Vapor nehmen die is echt gut ! ^^


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Es steht eig. im 1. Post, ich habe einen 1080p 21"5 Monitor [LED]


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Und die "besten" Karten sieht man an völlig überzogenen Preisen oder Marketing Bullshit?
> 
> 
> Die meisten 780er sind auf Boostniveau schneller als ne TI, das ist keine große Kunst.
> Die DHS sind angelich "selektierte" Chips und die Karten besser zu verkaufen und der AiO Schrott taugt kein bisschen was.



Vlt weisst du wenig über das Potential teurer Karten, nicht das ich mehr wüsste. Allerings verdonnere ich nix nur wegen dem Preis. Einer von PCGH hat die Accelero bei sich drin und beschrieb sie als beste Karte mit besten Temps die er jemals hatte. Karten unter WaKü erreichen generell Werte jenseits von gut und böse. Dass DHS "reines" Marketing ist glaube ich nicht, glaubt sich leicht wenn man die 700 Euro nicht hat, davon wie sinnfrei das wär mal abgesehen. Zudem rate ich hier nicht zum Kauf so einer Karte... das ist einfach nur ne Liste.

Okay Wonder, in dem Fall PhysX oder Mantle für BF4 und co ?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Vlt weisst du wenig über das Potential teurer Karten, nicht das ich mehr wüsste. Allerings verdonnere ich nix nur wegen dem Preis. Einer von PCGH hat die Accelero bei sich drin und beschrieb sie als beste Karte mit besten Temps die er jemals hatte. Karten unter WaKü erreichen generell Werte jenseits von gut und böse. Dass DHS "reines" Marketing ist glaube ich nicht, glaubt sich leicht wenn man die 700 Euro nicht hat, davon wie sinnfrei das wär mal abgesehen. Zudem rate ich hier nicht zum Kauf so einer Karte... das ist einfach nur ne Liste.


 
Dann hat er wahrscheinlich nicht nach den VRAM Temps geguckt 
DHS *ist* reines Marketing. Mit der normalen Version erreicht man meistens genau so hohe oder höhere OC Werte wie mit der DHS Version, was wie immer von der Chipgüte abhängt und wären die DHS Chips selektiert, würden sie durchweg höhere Werte erreichen, was sie aber nicht tun 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Okay Wonder, in dem Fall PhysX oder Mantle für BF4 und co ?



Physx kannste bei den aktuellen NVs sowieso knicken


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Battlefield is mir eig. wayne und von Mantle halte ich nix. PhysX Games die mir wichtig sind Borderlands 2, Mirrors Edge, AC Black Flag, The Bureau und evtl. CoD Ghosts. Kann AMD PhysX?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Vlt weisst du wenig über das Potential teurer Karten, nicht das ich mehr wüsste.


Na, sie haben das Potential, dass Idioten die keine Ahnung haben das Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wird.



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Allerings verdonnere ich nix nur wegen dem Preis. Einer von PCGH hat die Accelero bei sich drin und beschrieb sie als beste Karte mit besten Temps die er jemals hatte. Karten unter WaKü erreichen generell Werte jenseits von gut und böse.


Ne Wakü ist was komplett anderes, als der Fertig-Müll da.



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Dass DHS "reines" Marketing ist glaube ich nicht, glaubt sich leicht wenn man die 700 Euro nicht hat, davon wie sinnfrei das wär mal abgesehen. Zudem rate ich hier nicht zum Kauf so einer Karte... das ist einfach nur ne Liste.


 Isse halt, besser als die normalen X3 Modelle sind die nicht.
Warum hast du den Müll dann in der Liste, wenn du ihn nicht empfiehlst?


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Okay Wonder, in dem Fall PhysX oder Mantle für BF4 und co ?


 PhysX ist doch eh nur Marketing Schrott. 
Das kannste auch mit der CPU machen.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Erst zu Wonder^^ 

Was du zockst hab ich jetzt vergessen. Wenn mehr Rollenspiele würde ich hadern ob 290 oer 780, mir gefällt halt PhysX in Spielen. Wenn du 3 Std oder mehr BF 4 zockst oder es wirst dann doch eher ne 290 wegen Mantle, in dem Fall die Vapor-x ist die beste 290.

Beim stöbern ist mir aber hier aufgefallen mit 6gb ram kannte ich die noch nicht^^, beste Kühlung aller Karten und gut taktpotent: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-N5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Frozen,
die inno3d ti ist nur bis 106% taktbar. Die dhs bis 116%. Frage wär obs absichtlich limitiert wird. Ich würde es mir eh nicht kaufen bei dem Preis aber wären die unter und bei 500 mit 100 Euro Differenz dann die inno3d ti dhs.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Warum den 6GB Schrott empfehlen, tickts bei dir noch normal !?


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Textverständniss sollte man haben wenn man anworten will. 



> Beim stöbern ist mir aber hier aufgefallen mit 6gb ram kannte ich die noch nicht^^


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die 6GB Karte ist Elektroschrott, die kann man vergessen


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum den 6GB Schrott empfehlen, tickts bei dir noch normal !?



Zwar etwas überspitzt Formuliert aber ich muss ihm zustimmen 
Bevor die 6 GB VRAM voll sind ist man schon im Einstelligen FPS Bereich wo es dann auch keine Rolle mehr spielt 
Physx kannste bei den heutigen Titeln sowieso knicken. Selbst in Borderlands wird es mit einer GTX 780 und Physx auf Hoch ruckeln weil dieser einfach die GP-Leistung fehlt um das flüssig berechnen zu können  Außerdem sieht Physx verdammt unrealistisch vor allem bei Flüssigkeit aus. Rauch in AC ist mal sowas von unnötig und vor allem imperformant implementiert worden, dass du nicht mal mit einer Titan Black mehr als 40 FPS hinbekommst.


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> PhysX ist doch eh nur Marketing Schrott.



Sag das den die darauf nicht mehr verzichten können. Hab noch nie gelesen dass es Leuten nicht gefällt, im Gegenteil schon oft gehört ein mal PhysX immer Physx.  

Vk du deine subjektive Meinung generell als Tatsache ?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Sag das den die darauf nicht mehr verzichten können. Hab noch nie gelesen dass es Leuten nicht gefällt, im Gegenteil schon oft gehört ein mal PhysX immer Physx.
> Vk du deine subjektive Meinung generell als Tatsache ?


*PhysX kannste auch über die CPU laufen lassen. *

Daher Marketing Müll.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> *PhysX kannste auch über die CPU laufen lassen. *


 
Was sogar noch performanter wäre als über die NVs der 7xx Reihe


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Was sogar noch performanter wäre als über die NVs der 7xx Reihe


Deswegen lass ich PhysX ja auch von der CPU berechnen, und net von der 690


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Schade, beides   Hab bei Freunden mit PhysX gespielt bisseln und wenn man es wahrnimmt sieht es gut aus. Witcher 3 soll viele Efekte haben. Ich vermute es auch in kommenden Titeln u weiss selber nicht ob 780 oder 290, warte noch.  Das mit der Inno ist aber echt bissel mies...


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Man, nur mein ego hält mich bei Nvidia, eure Argumente sprechen für AMD. Die dunkle Seite ist so verlockend


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Man, nur mein ego hält mich bei Nvidia, eure Argumente sprechen für AMD. Die dunkle Seite ist so verlockend


 
Du bist schon auf der dunklen Seite. Das was dich lockt ist die Helle Seite


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzvLN3Gxmm0 

VAPOR!!!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

@gorgi hör auf mit diesen Doppelposts und den Müll auf. Danke !

@TE komm auf rote Seite der Macht. Muahahaha


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wie ich es hasse das er zu 100% glaubt das er Windows auf ne 2. Graka laufen lassen kann um die Hauptgraka zu entlasten.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Wie ich es hasse das er zu 100% glaubt das er Windows auf ne 2. Graka laufen lassen kann um die Hauptgraka zu entlasten.


 
LOL Ich krieg mich nicht mehr  So denkt der sich das? 
Sag ihm er soll es lassen und sich eine SSD oder gleich eine zweite Gleiche Grafikkarte damit wird er glücklicher als mit einem nicht bootenden Windows


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Huh, wie soll das denn gehn


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ups, okay falsch ausgedrückt. SSD hat er. Er meint es so das bei Booten die "kleine" karte anspringt und Windows etc. übernimmt und wenn er ein Spiel startet springt dann die "Große" an um das Spiel zu übernehmen mir irgendwelchen extraprogrammen.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Ups, okay falsch ausgedrückt. SSD hat er. Er meint es so das bei Booten die "kleine" karte anspringt und Windows etc. übernimmt und wenn er ein Spiel startet springt dann die "Große" an um das Spiel zu übernehmen mir irgendwelchen extraprogrammen.


 
Das geht soweit ich weiß nur bei Laptops  Wäre auf dem PC zwar interessant aber technisch schwer umsetzbar.


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wie gesagt, er glaubt das Killerlan was bringt und das 6GB VRAM benutzbar sind


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er glaubt das Killerlan was bringt und das 6GB VRAM benutzbar sind


 
Autsch.. Ich muss mal eben einen Eimer holen


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Also glaubt er so ziemlich alles, was das Marketing der Firmen hergibt?


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ja, genau wie er sich von EA durch BF und Ubisoft durch Watchdogs blenden lässt. GeForce GTX Battlebox Titan - Gamer PC Special Edition | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop Ist sein Traum und findet er absolut geil, mit 32GB RAM natürlich 1866MHZ weil 1600 nicht gut genug sind. BTW: Bringt übertakten echt so viel?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Ja, genau wie er sich von EA durch BF und Ubisoft durch Watchdogs blenden lässt. GeForce GTX Battlebox Titan - Gamer PC Special Edition | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop Ist sein Traum und findet er absolut geil, mit 32GB RAM natürlich 1866MHZ weil 1600 nicht gut genug sind. BTW: Bringt übertakten echt so viel?


 
Das Netzteil:


> 1200W Corsair AX Professional AX1200i (digital, 80Plus Platinum)


Ist dein Kumpel depressiv oder Suizidgefährdet? Bei so einem Netzteil ist das sehr Wahrscheinlich


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Hm, ungebildet, seit 8 Monaten keine Schule mehr und manipuliert durch alles was teuer is.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

MifCom.. 

Und der PC hat echt ne... beschissene Zusammenstellung 

Und von schnellerem RAM merkt man auch nix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Doch, er weiß das und Win8 ist von der Leistung 100x besser als Win7 

Um nochmal kurz darauf zurückzu kommen das der Xeon besser ist als i7, i5, i3 gibts nen Link dazu? Ich möchte ihm das mal zeigen!


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> MifCom..
> 
> Und der PC hat echt ne... beschissene Zusammenstellung
> 
> ...


Gerade in dem bild ist schön erkennbar wie sich hoch getakter RAM auf die Min FPS auswirkt und in Spielen über 60Hz entscheiden kann. Für nen Shooter ist das sehr aussagekräftig. mMn


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Geb auch noch mal meinen Senf hinzu  

Auch wenn man eine Liste postet; Gerade nicht auskennende User glauben oft,dass Ti/290X sofort besser weil es ja logischerweise soviel teurer ist. In einer Kaufberatung empfehlt man einfach keine solchen GPU's  
Wer sich auskennt und glaubt die Karten bringens, dann soll man sich die nehmen.

Die Lightning 780 find ich auch sehr interessant, wenn man wirklich enthusiastisch ist und sie wie ne Sau befeuert. Ist aber Blödsinn sie @Stock zu lassen bzw. rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

Zu den 6Gb Vram:   Wurde alles gesagt... Marketing! Leute die drauf reinfallen, sollen die hier nicht empfehlen. 

So genug   

@TE: CPU Test: AMD und Intel - Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs im Juni 2014 
Hier siehst du den Xeon ganz vorn mit dabei 

Edit: Zum RAM: kaufen und den Unterschied (nicht) merken  Legacy sagt bereits alles dazu...


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Gerade in dem bild ist schön erkennbar wie sich hoch getakter RAM auf die Min FPS auswirkt und in Spielen über 60Hz entscheiden kann. Für nen Shooter ist das sehr aussagekräftig. mMn


Bei 1600er DR RAM haste 69/80,3fps bei  2400er DR 70/80,5.
Nen wirklichen Unterschied seh ich da net


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei 1600er DR RAM haste 69/80,3fps bei  2400er DR 70/80,5.
> Nen wirklichen Unterschied seh ich da net


70/60 bei Min FPS sind 16% Mehrleistung für 10€ mehr. auf 70/60€ Anschaffungskosten also zu überlegen. Mal davon ab wird man die FPS erst sehen, wenn das System steht und man es abgestimmt hat.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

@IluBabe 
 Zwischen 69 und 70 liegt aus meiner Sicht nur 1FPS und damit etwas mehr als 1% Mehrleistung und keine 16%.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



IluBabe schrieb:


> 70/60 bei Min FPS sind 16% Mehrleistung für 10€ mehr. auf 70/60€ Anschaffungskosten also zu überlegen. Mal davon ab wird man die FPS erst sehen, wenn das System steht und man es abgestimmt hat.


 
Die Min FPS sind 69 bei 1600 und 70 bei 2400. Wenn du den Unterschied merkst, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch ne Ameise bei deinem Nachbarn aus deinem Fenster gut erkennen


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Beim RAM werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich den von Crucial nehmen Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU . Mainboard bin ich mir auch nich sicher und die Graka würfel ich dann wohl aus: MSI GTX 780 oder Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290. Die R9 290x (man beachte das --->  X  <---) ist besser als R9 "90?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die R9 290X ist besser als die R9 290, aber nur um 5% und der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die 290*X* hat 4% Mehrleistung als die 290 und kostet aber über 100 Ocken mehr. Marketingdreck eben  
Takte die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hoch, dann bist du sowieso an der 290X @Stock vorbei. 

Wenn du unbedingt 290X willst, dann die MSI Lightning fürs Befeuern nehmen. Schau dir den Review von meinem Kollegen an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/334075-review-msi-radeon-r9-290x-lightning.html

Die 290 ist im Moment empfehlenswerter als die 780 von NVidia.


----------



## Wonderwhice (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die R9 290X ist also von AMD das beste. Ja AMD scheint besser zu sein aber es ist schwer, Nvidia zu widerstehen, wie ist es bei AMD mit den Treibern. Welches Mainboard dazu?


----------



## jkox11 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Nee die beste von AMD ist die hier: Sapphire Radeon R9 295X2, 2x 4GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (21234-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  
Ist aber noch mehr Blödsinn als 290X  

Die AMD Treiber sind momentan besser als Nvidia. Die habens ein wenig verbockt anscheinend  

Mainboard hast du viel zur Auswahl. Sehr gutes Board für 90 Euro: ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sonst empfehle ich auch gerne das Gigabyte: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @gorgi hör auf mit diesen Doppelposts und den Müll auf. Danke !
> 
> @TE komm auf rote Seite der Macht. Muahahaha


 
Waren nicht viele. Müll ist wenn man versucht eine untaktbare CPU tatsähclich als stärker zu verkaufen wie eine mit 1 GHz mehr 

Und die rote Seite hat keine Macht, nur auf den ersten Blick wie immer 

Machs am besten so ist zukunftssicherer mit neuster CPU : Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Die Min FPS sind 69 bei 1600 und 70 bei 2400. Wenn du den Unterschied merkst, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch ne Ameise bei deinem Nachbarn aus deinem Fenster gut erkennen


Mal davon ab das ich nen knick in der Puppile hatte beim Lesen der Grafik (s.o. 60/70), scheint das bei euch auch der Fall zu sein. Da ist bei 1080p 1600er CL 9-9-9-30er mit min. FPS=65 und 2400er 10-12-12-34er Latenz mit min. FPS=70.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht summa summarum mit meinen schulisch erworbennen Rechenkünsten fünf FPS. Das mag zwar wenig sein nur ist die Frage wie übertragbar ist der Fall BF4 auf andere Spiele oder auch Anwendungen. Und was hat es zu bedeuten, wenn bei 720p die Differenz der erwähnten RAMs 103 zu 107 FPS beträgt in Bezug auf 1440p, die ja auch der ein oder andere hier mit ner 290, 290x, 780TI haben kann aka Qnix. Nenen wir es das Qnix Mysterium.


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das ist ja auch SR  

Du schaust auf den 2400 mit DR, dann musst du auch bei 1600 auf DR achten, sonst ist das ja kein fairer Vergleich 

Edit.: Und bei 1600 DR (!) sinds dann 69FPS  Voila


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch SR
> 
> Du schaust auf den 2400 mit DR, dann musst du auch bei 1600 auf DR achten, sonst ist das ja kein fairer Vergleich
> 
> Edit.: Und bei 1600 DR (!) sinds dann 69FPS  Voila


der DR hat sich vor mir versteckt. Knick in der Pupille. Danke für das Aufzeigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steht halt immer noch die Frage zur Auflösung. Ob der BF4 Fall übertragbar ist auf andere Spiele. Ob man auch bei gewählten Einstellungen den FPS Sprung macht oder nicht.


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

gorgi85 ich kaufen NUR Xein kein I7,i5 oder i3


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> der DR hat sich vor mir versteckt. Knick in der Pupille. Danke für das Aufzeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon vielen passiert. Vergleich auch mal die anderen Tabellen, ist wirklich nicht so viel... 
Klar kann man BF4 alleine nicht als Referenz nehmen. Ich finde, dass es einfach noch an zu vielen Tests fehlt. 

Wer sich einen 2400 kaufen will, soll das ruhig tun. Dann soll er aber hier keinen verhöhnen, dass die FPS nicht bis in den erwarteten Himmel hochsteigen 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Machs am besten so ist zukunftssicherer mit neuster CPU : Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hast du die Glaskugel auf deinem Tisch? Hab meine nämlich verloren 
Die Wörter "Zukunftssicher" und "PC" passen so zusammen wie "Eisbär" und "Wüste"  

Warum ein i7 nehmen wenn man nicht übertakten will. Du bezahlst ja auch einen krassen Aufpreis dafür. Der Xeon ist definitiv preiswert und geht nicht viel vorher als der i7 flöten wenn die Performance mal nicht mehr reicht.

Edit.: Ups, sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Machs am besten so ist zukunftssicherer mit neuster CPU : Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Der Brocken 2 ist süss auf dem Heizaggregat i7 4790K.




jkox11 schrieb:


> Ist schon vielen passiert. Vergleich auch mal die anderen Tabellen, ist wirklich nicht so viel...
> Klar kann man BF4 alleine nicht als Referenz nehmen. Ich finde, dass es einfach noch an zu vielen Tests fehlt.
> 
> Wer sich einen 2400 kaufen will, soll das ruhig tun. Dann soll er aber hier keinen verhöhnen, dass die FPS nicht bis in den erwarteten Himmel hochsteigen


Ich hab was gefunden was in die ähnliche Richtung geht. Ist auch nen informativer Artiekel auf Englisch im Original (Zusammenfassung voran):AnandTech | Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill und hier mal durch google Trans gejagt für alle die nicht so firm sind mit Fremdworten: https://translate.google.com/transl.../7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10&edit-text= Auch leider hier sind nur ein paar Ausschnitte. Die Testreihen sind recht umfangreich. Interessant sind die Spiele (auch hier sagt mMn die min FPS mehr als die AVG FPS) und Winrar,, ist zum teil unterschiedlich in wie weit Anwendungen davon profitieren.


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

So ich habe mal meine Konfiguration etwas überarbeitet und übersichtlicher gemacht:

Prozessor:[Zu 100% sicher das es der sein wird]
-Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 (4x 3,40GHZ / 1150 Sockel)

Mainboard:	[welches ist "besser"?]
-Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H 
-MSI H97 Gaming 3

RAM: [Kingston ist zu teuer, aber 16GB möchte Ich]
-Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB(DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24)

Festplatte 1: [Scheint wohl vom P/L verhältnis besser zu sein als Samsung EVO
-Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", (SATA 6Gb/s)

Festplatte 2: [2TB brauche ich schon]	
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB (SATA 6gb/s)

Grafikkarte:	[WENN es die GTX sein sollte MSI und wenn nich auf Lager Inno3D. Die AMD von Sapphire würde ich nehmen, muss mir das gut überlegen]
-MSI N780 NF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming
-Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5
-Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5

Netzteil: [Ich blick nicht mehr durch. Die AMD verbraucht mehr, welches von denen ist am besten für mein System?]	
-Be Quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 
-Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
-Be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4
-Be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W ATX 2.4

CPU-Kühler: [Gleiche Frage, welcher ist für den Xeon am besten geeignet?]
-EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
-EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
-EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C
-EKL Alpenföhn K2

Frontlüfter:	[Kenne mich 0 damit aus...?]
-Scythe Slip Stream 120 - 1200rpm (x2)
-Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm (x2)
-Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 (x2)

Laufwerk:	
-ASUS DRW-24F1ST (SATA, Bulk, Schwarz)
-Samsung SE-208DB schwarz Slim, USB 2.0
[Dürfte egal ein welches laufwerk? Vl. auch ein Externes? (Sind externe genauso schnell vom Lesen und schreiben wie interne?)]

Gehäuse: [Möchte es haben außer es hat gravierende Nachteile]	
-BitFenix Shinobi (Schwarz)

So, etwas geordnet was für mich in frage kommt. Ich habe halt nicht genug Ahnung um selber rauszufiltern was das optimalste ist.^^
Danke für alle weiteren Antworten ich geh mal pennen


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> So ich habe mal meine Konfiguration etwas überarbeitet und übersichtlicher gemacht:
> 
> Prozessor:[Zu 100% sicher das es der sein wird]
> -Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 (4x 3,40GHZ / 1150 Sockel)
> ...



Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Würde auch ein internes nehmen,  da kann man aber auch noch ein paar Cent gegenüber dem Samsung sparen http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24nsb0-schwarz-gh24nsb0-auaa10b-a1019391.html


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Prozessor:[Zu 100% sicher das es der sein wird]
> -Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 (4x 3,40GHZ / 1150 Sockel)



Top 



> Mainboard:	[welches ist "besser"?]
> -Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
> -MSI H97 Gaming 3



Ganz egal, wirf ne Münze Die beiden sind gute Boards, die Layouts im BIOS kannst du gerne mal auf Youtube ansehen und schauen was dir am Besten gefällt. 



> RAM: [Kingston ist zu teuer, aber 16GB möchte Ich]
> -Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB(DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24)



Top 



> Festplatte 1: [Scheint wohl vom P/L verhältnis besser zu sein als Samsung EVO
> -Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", (SATA 6Gb/s)
> 
> 
> ...



Top  



> Grafikkarte:	[WENN es die GTX sein sollte MSI und wenn nich auf Lager Inno3D. Die AMD von Sapphire würde ich nehmen, muss mir das gut überlegen]
> -MSI N780 NF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming
> -Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5
> -Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5



Also von der P/L her hat AMD im Moment die Nase vorn. Die Vapor ist auch eine Teufelskarte mit viel OC-Spielraum und guten Temps bei geringer Lautstärke.
Wenn Nvidia, dann die beiden aufgelisteten wobei die Inno wirklich saumässig kühlt  Die MSI wirst du auch nur schwer hören  
Von der Leistung her geben sich alle 3 nix her, das verbuggte Ubisoft kann von den 4GB Vram vielleicht von der Vapor profitieren, aber alle anderen Spiele die ein wenig optimiert sind, verbrauchen nicht mal 2Gb. 



> Netzteil: [Ich blick nicht mehr durch. Die AMD verbraucht mehr, welches von denen ist am besten für mein System?]
> -Be Quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4
> -Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
> -Be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4
> -Be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W ATX 2.4



Also 480W vom E9 werden auf jeden Fall reichen. E9 wird über 500W aber nicht mehr zu empfehlen sein, da gruppenreguliert. Wie gesagt, 480W reichen locker! 
Das Dark Power Pro ist aber die Creme de la Creme. Mehr Qualität geht nicht 



> CPU-Kühler: [Gleiche Frage, welcher ist für den Xeon am besten geeignet?]
> -EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
> -EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
> -EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C
> -EKL Alpenföhn K2



Der ECO Brocken reicht locker aus und wird in deinem System unhörbar sein  



> Frontlüfter:	[Kenne mich 0 damit aus...?]
> -Scythe Slip Stream 120 - 1200rpm (x2)
> -Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm (x2)
> -Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 (x2)



Die Noiseblocker sind sehr gut!



> Laufwerk:
> -ASUS DRW-24F1ST (SATA, Bulk, Schwarz)
> -Samsung SE-208DB schwarz Slim, USB 2.0
> [Dürfte egal ein welches laufwerk? Vl. auch ein Externes? (Sind externe genauso schnell vom Lesen und schreiben wie interne?)]



Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, das hier reicht locker aus 



> Gehäuse: [Möchte es haben außer es hat gravierende Nachteile]
> -BitFenix Shinobi (Schwarz)



Kannst du nehmen, wie gesagt, noch 2 Lüfter dazu kaufen


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Zwei Lüfter müssten es gar nicht sein, zwar wäre dass das optimalste aber einer mehr reicht auch schon wie z.B. der Enermax T.B. Silence Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2 Lüfter für oben noch oder wie? Wenn ja die gleichen?

EDIT: Fail beim zitieren


----------



## Thief55 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Also von der P/L her hat AMD im Moment die Nase vorn. Die Vapor ist auch eine Teufelskarte mit viel OC-Spielraum und guten Temps bei geringer Lautstärke.
> Wenn Nvidia, dann die beiden aufgelisteten wobei die Inno wirklich saumässig kühlt  Die MSI wirst du auch nur schwer hören
> Von der Leistung her geben sich alle 3 nix her, das verbuggte Ubisoft kann von den 4GB Vram vielleicht von der Vapor profitieren, aber alle anderen Spiele die ein wenig optimiert sind, verbrauchen nicht mal 2Gb.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso, nehm die R9 290 Vapor-X und das E9 480 CM, das reicht auch dicke.


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Würde dann so aussehen:
-AMD: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU [Da AMD mehr verbraucht möchte ich etwas Luft nach oben haben deshalb das 550W.]
-Nvidia: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU [480W dürfte bei der GTX reichen und kompensiert den Preis.]

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch ne Münze werfen welches System gewinnt 

EDIT: Separate Wärmeleitpaste unbedingt notwendig?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Für das Nvidia System geht nicht der Warenkorb.

 Bei dem AMD System können auf jeden Fall 2-3 der Lüfter raus.


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Jetzt geht das Nvidia System, ist fast das selbe.
Was ich noch fragen wollte, kann der Xeon e3 1231 PhysX berechnen und wird der CPU-Kühler oft auf 100% laufen?


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Mit der AMD brauchste auch kein 350W beim zocken, da reichen die 480W auch dicke aus.

PhysX kannste von jeder CPU berechnen lassen, der Xeon hat da genügend Power für.
Der CPU Kühler wird so auf ~ 40% laufen, der 1231 wird nicht so warm.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Mit der AMD brauchste auch kein 350W beim zocken, da reichen die 480W auch dicke aus.


Das 480er reicht zwar locker aber mit 400 Watt sollte man schon rechnen


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Achwas, Aldi PC


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juni 2014)

Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Achwas, Aldi PC



He wat? 

Zur R290: Man kriegt 3 Spiele kostenlos


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Welche Spiele denn?


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> He wat?
> 
> Zur R290: Man kriegt 3 Spiele kostenlos


Kauf ne Zotac 780TI AMP und bekomme 4 Spiele dazu Splinter Cell Comp + Watch Dogs. My wenn Spiele das Kriterium sein würden, würde dieses Forum keine Existenzberechtigung haben/Reviewseiten wären koplett sinnbefreit.  Mal davon ab die Zotac780TI AMP ist ein heißes Eisen.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

NEVER SETTLE FOREVER


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

ich habe gerade jmd. gefragt der sich auch beruflich mit Hardware befasst und er meinte das der Rechner ca. 500Watt (+20% = 600W) unter volllast zieht und mir dieses hier empfohlen. Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Beim CPU-Lüfter:  Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gehäuselüfter: Sharkoon SilentEagle 1000, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 62.5m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> ich habe gerade jmd. gefragt der sich auch beruflich mit Hardware befasst und er meinte das der Rechner ca. 500Watt (+20% = 600W) unter volllast zieht und mir dieses hier empfohlen. Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Beim CPU-Lüfter:  Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> Gehäuselüfter: Sharkoon SilentEagle 1000, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 62.5m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Der PC zieht aber nicht 500Watt.....


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wonderwhice schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich habe gerade jmd. gefragt der sich auch beruflich mit Hardware befasst und er meinte das der Rechner ca. 500Watt (+20% = 600W) unter volllast zieht und mir dieses hier empfohlen. Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...


Naja nicht ganz, aber die Graka kann mit 2x8Pin+PCIe 375Watt ziehen -mitem Xeon und Restsystem sind es etwa 500 - aber genau deswegen auch das p10 550Watt!
Der Kühler ist a pot hässlich und b nicht sinnvoller als die anderen Empfehlungen hier im Forum


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Corsair ist ziemlicher Müll.. wer empfiehlt denn so was? 

Und als Gehäuselüfter würde ich einen der hier empfehlen:
Scythe Glide Stream 120 1200rpm (SY1225HB12M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz, aber die Graka kann mit 2x8Pin+PCIe 375Watt ziehen -mitem Xeon und Restsystem sind es etwa 500 - aber genau deswegen auch das p10 550Watt!
> Der Kühler ist a pot hässlich und b nicht sinnvoller als die anderen Empfehlungen hier im Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame (Sleeping Dogs) mit VaporX und i5 2500K. [ohne FPS-Begrenzung]

Der Xeon wird noch einmal weniger Verbrauchen und ebenso sinkt der Verbrauch, wenn man Vsynch aktiviert.


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lass mal bitte Prime laufen und mach nen Grakabenchmark an. - dann ein Bildchen vom Stromzähler. (Würde mich aus interesse ernsthaft interessieren.) Bei Normalbelastung hast du vollkommen recht. Deswegen schrieb ich ja "kann XXX ziehen". Restsystem ist eine Frage von was hängt da über USB noch so alles dran und wieviele Lüfter rumpeln im Gehäuse oder ähnliches.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Prime und n Schwanzvergleich sind doch völlig uninteressant für den Standardverbrauch beim zocken


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Der hier besprochene Rechner in seiner jetzigen Konfig, wird nicht mit nem p10 550W abschalten, dass ist mal klar - nur bezweifel ich, dass man mit nem 450W NT hinkommen würde - der Eindruck wird nämlich vermittelt (und dann kommen die Fragen warum schaltet mein Rechner bei XY aus).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Prime und n Schwanzvergleich sind doch völlig uninteressant für den Standardverbrauch beim zocken


Xeon und 290 laufen an einem E9 480Watt ohne Probleme. habe ich bei meinem Bekannten verbaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prime95 und Furmark. Bei Prime95 und Vally waren es 20 Watt weniger.

System:
i5 2500k @stock
290 VaporX
16Gb
5 Lüfter an Lüftersteuerung
1 ssd, 2 hdd, 1 laufwerk
1 led kette
1 soundkarte


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Der hier besprochene Rechner in seiner jetzigen Konfig, wird nicht mit nem p10 550W abschalten, dass ist mal klar - nur bezweifel ich, dass man mit nem 450W NT hinkommen würde - der Eindruck wird nämlich vermittelt (und dann kommen die Fragen warum schaltet mein Rechner bei XY aus).


 Selbst mit nem 400W Modell kannste nen i7 + 290 versorgen, so viel verbraucht die nicht.


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Selbst mit nem 400W Modell kannste nen i7 + 290 versorgen, so viel verbraucht die nicht.



Ist korrekt, hatte während des testen meines Supernova das L8 400 an meinem Rechner mit i7 und R9 290X Lightning hängen, BFH lief super.


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Der Grafikkartenschocker Triple A Titel BFH, wer kennt ihn nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Jo, ist doch n schönes Beispiel


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Der Grafikkartenschocker Triple A Titel BFH, wer kennt ihn nicht.


Nicht Heroes sondern Hardline, und da hat die R9 290X bei WQHD doch schon gut zu kämpfen.


----------



## IluBabe (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die Verführung der Abkürzung.


----------



## Wonderwhice (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Man weiß halt nicht was man glauben soll wenn man Informationen aus 4 verschiedenen Quellen bekommt. Das ist halt immer verwirrend.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wenn man alles bis an die Kotzgrenze taktet, dann sind 450W+ locker drin.

Wenn man normal zockt, dann biste bei ca. 350W.


----------



## Wonderwhice (22. Juni 2014)

Übertakten tu ich nichts, die CPU kann nichtmal übertaktet werden

Nochmal wegen der Auslastung, wenn ich in 4 Jahren mit dem gleichen PC spiele, wird er dann nicht 100% Leistung bauchen?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

In 4 Jahren? Warte, ich schau mal nach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich guck mal mit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Und was sagen die Kugeln? 

@TE Das kann man nicht sagen, aber wenn es so weiter geht - nein.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das kann dir im Grunde niemand sagen, weil ständig neues Zeug rauskommt was wieder viel besser ist als das alte. Wenn du auf hohem Niveau bleiben willst musst du in ein paar Jahren eine Grafikkarte updaten, weil die ist als erstes "veraltet" oder für die dann aktuellen Spiele und Auflösungen zu schwach.

Der Rest des Systems dürfte noch länger durchhalten, aber eine Garantie für z.b. 5 Jahre würde ich jetzt auch nicht ausstellen.


----------



## Wonderwhice (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. In 4 Jahren werden die Spiele meinen PC mehr fordern als jetzt oder nicht? Müsste eigentlich so sein.

Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:


"Schön. Beide fehlerbehaftet, ist doch besser so  
Das mit den beiden CPU-Kühlern erklär mal, ist doch beide Male der falsche Brocken Eco.

16 Gb RAM wozu?

Was die Netzteilereien angeht: das 550er ist einfach völlig überteuert, wiewohl es sicher reicht, aber das geld eben nicht wert ist.
Für die Kohle gibt es Platin:
Geizhals Deutschland...
Was auch unnötig ist, man kann ja alles übertreiben, also schlag ich mal eines vor, was ein vorzügliches PLV hat und was taugt:
Geizhals Deutschland...

Kühler bitte mit Bodenplatte:
Geizhals Deutschland...
oder
Geizhals Deutschland...

Das Board find ich zu teuer:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie viele Spielstände sollen auf die 2 TB-HDD :p  ? "


Je mehr man sich informiert desto komplizierter wird es, obwohl ich seine Aufstellung gar nicht gut finde.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC
> ich habe gerade jmd. gefragt der sich auch beruflich mit Hardware befasst und er meinte das der Rechner ca. 500Watt (+20% = 600W) unter volllast zieht und mir dieses hier empfohlen. Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals E



Der Rechner braucht keine 400 Watt. Das ist Fakt außerdem ist das Corsair NT Müll.



> Was die Netzteilereien angeht: das 550er ist einfach völlig überteuert, wiewohl es sicher reicht, aber das geld eben nicht wert ist.


Doch ist es.


> Für die Kohle gibt es Platin:


Ja, aber dann nur mit schlechteren Ripplenoises und meist Gruppenreguliert, daher nicht zu empfehlen bei so einem Rechner.


> Kühler bitte mit Bodenplatte:


Für einen Xeon? EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO 


> Das Board find ich zu teuer:


Für den Xeon tuts auch das MSI H97 Guard-Pro kostet noch weniger und ist besser als das Gigabyte, weil es nicht die ollen PCIs hat.

Gruß


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die Spiele in 4 Jahren könnten deinen PC sogar überfordern. 

Wir wissen ja nicht was in Zukunft kommen wird, deshalb kannst du keinen PC kaufen der in 4-5 Jahren noch alles Spiele auf Ultra schafft. Was garantiert ist, ist das du deine Grafikkarte wechseln musst in 2-3 Jahren damit du die aktuellen Games gut spielen kannst (auf hoch,ultra, oder was es dann gibt).

Wie gut der Rest in 5 Jahren sein wird kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber alles andere hält immer länger wie die Grafikkarte, also denke ich mal in 4 Jahen hast du keine Probleme mit dem Xeon. Außer es kommt ein ordentlicher Hardware und Games Sprung. 

Wenn du den PC jetzt kaufst, hast dub auf jedenfall keine Probleme. Dein PC langweilt sich bei den meisten Games. 

Was den Rest betrifft kannst du auf eXquisite hören.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Was die Netzteilereien angeht: das 550er ist einfach völlig überteuert, wiewohl es sicher reicht, aber das geld eben nicht wert ist.
> Für die Kohle gibt es Platin:
> Geizhals Deutschland...
> Was auch unnötig ist, man kann ja alles übertreiben, also schlag ich mal eines vor, was ein vorzügliches PLV hat und was taugt:
> Geizhals Deutschland...


Wer zur Hölle empfiehlt denn so nen Müll an Netzteilen?
Das Platimax sollte erst mal gemieden werden, weil DAS nicht so gut aussieht.
Und das Supernova ist Elektroschrott.



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Kühler bitte mit Bodenplatte:
> Geizhals Deutschland...
> oder
> Geizhals Deutschland...


Bodenplatte braucht man nicht wirklich. Ist nice-2-have, aber naja...



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Das Board find ich zu teuer:
> Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Board geht ein paar € günstiger:
MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Wie viele Spielstände sollen auf die 2 TB-HDD :p  ? "


2TB reichen doch mehr als aus..

In welchen Forum empfehlen die denn lauter so komisches Zeugs?


----------



## Wonderwhice (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich glaube euch hier mal mehr, weil ich hier die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.  
Ist halt verwirrend wenn viele was anderes sagen im Bezug auf Maximal-verbrauch des Systems (Xeon 150Watt) andere Netzteile vorschlagen und es nicht verstehen wollen das ich 16GB RAM möchte um ne RAMDISK zu erstellen etc.
Dann gibt es noch die, die auf Asus Mainboards fixiert sind oder 1600MHZ nicht als ausreichend ansehen, was eh falsch ist. Der beste Spruch war eh der mit der 2TB festplatte und den Spielständen, hat er etwa Filme, musik und Spiele mit 20GB+ vergessen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Was die Netzteilereien angeht: das 550er ist einfach völlig überteuert, wiewohl es sicher reicht, aber das geld eben nicht wert ist.
> Für die Kohle gibt es Platin:
> Geizhals Deutschland...
> Was auch unnötig ist, man kann ja alles übertreiben, also schlag ich mal eines vor, was ein vorzügliches PLV hat und was taugt:
> Geizhals Deutschland...



Das Enermax taugt nichts weils technisch schlechter ist als das P10.
Da ändert das Platin Siegel auch nichts dran.

Und das EVGA Netzteil kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> um ne RAMDISK zu erstellen etc.



Was willst du denn mit einer RAM Disc?
Das ist Technik aus den 90ern weil damals die Festplatten schnarchlangsam waren.
Seit es SSDs gibt sind RAM disc überflüssig geworden.


----------



## Wonderwhice (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

RAMDISK unnötig? Hm dann nich.


----------



## Wonderwhice (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

@Legacyy: die Empfehlung kam aus TomsHardwareforum
@Threshold: Dachte mir auch das die Netzteile nich der bringer sind.


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne, kann mir jemand bitte sagen was der Unterschied bei denen ist?

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU neu, klein, kompakt, günstig, deutsch
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland alt, groß, teuer, deutsch
Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU alt, kompakt, teuer, japanisch


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

5-10€ mehr ist jetzt nicht teuer. Ich poste die Tage mal mein endgültiges System (Ob Nvidia oder AMD usw.) und bedanke mich schonmal bei allen die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> 5-10€ mehr ist jetzt nicht teuer.


5-10€ sind P/L technisch halt nen Unterschied. Für das selbe Resultat nämlich nen leisen nicht übertakteten Prozessor zu kühlen ist solch eine Ausgabe wohl unnötige, wenn nicht die künstlerische Note des Design noch die Entscheidung beeinflusst.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne, kann mir jemand bitte sagen was der Unterschied bei denen ist?
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Die Unterschiede sind gering. Für deine CPU ist der Brocken Eco völlig ausreichend.



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> RAMDISK unnötig? Hm dann nich.



Die Zeiten von RAM Disc sind vorbei. Kauf dir eine SSD und gut.
Ob du 16GB RAM willst oder nicht musst du wissen aber mehr RAM wegen einer RAM Disc kaufen ist halt sinnfrei.


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Erstmal 21 Seiten gelesen und ihr habt es geschafft das ich diesmal kein Forenleecher bin, Respekt!

1.Muss ich Threshold recht geben. Wenn du 16 GB RAM möchtest dann nimm das, für die Zukunft sicher besser als 8GB. 
2.Was ICH persönlich jedoch machen würde ist das 760W Netzteil[ Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ] zu kaufen weil du da auch eine besser Grafikkarte einbauen kannst in 2 jahren z.B.! Die 20€ sind es jetzt nicht zudem is es Platinum und Semi-passiv. Ab und an könnte dein PC ans Limit gehen und da biste mit 760W auf der sicheren Seite. Zum Thema Nvidia vs AMD, nimm das was dir besser gefällt wobei Preis, VRAM und zuletzt die geringere Mehrleistung für AMD sprechen.

Und dnekt immer daran.... 
"Das Internet ist für uns ALLE Neuland" 
#NEULAND


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

Spinnst du den eigentlich ?! Du empfehlst einen Schweißbrenner ?! Ich dachte das soll ein PC sein und nun hat ein PC nix mit Schweißen zu tun .


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> 2.Was ICH persönlich jedoch machen würde ist das 760W Netzteil[ Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020045-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ] zu kaufen weil du da auch eine besser Grafikkarte einbauen kannst in 2 jahren z.B.! Die 20€ sind es jetzt nicht zudem is es Platinum und Semi-passiv. Ab und an könnte dein PC ans Limit gehen und da biste mit 760W auf der sicheren Seite. Zum Thema Nvidia vs AMD, nimm das was dir besser gefällt wobei Preis, VRAM und zuletzt die geringere Mehrleistung für AMD sprechen.



Problem ist jetzt nur noch, das das AXI Digitaler Elektroschrott ist, er braucht aber ein Netzteil.


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wo habe ich einen Schweißbrenner empfohlen? Und warum ist das AXI (oder ATX?) Elektroschrott? Ich erwarte Fakten, keine Meinungen. Ihr könntet Wonderwhice auch sagen das die R9 290x der absolute Wahnsinn ist und er würde es glauben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Ding ist ein CWT Unfall mit nur einem Rail.  Damit kannst du Schweißen (wirklich). Hast du von Corsair Netzteil die weiter laufen obwohl sie brennen gehört ?


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Dann eins von denen?
be quiet! Power Zone 750W ATX 2.4 (BN211) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
be quiet! Power Zone 850W ATX 2.4 (BN212) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

650 minimum


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Dann eins von denen?
> be quiet! Power Zone 750W ATX 2.4 (BN211) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...



Powerzone und E9 raus.
Weiso mindestens 650Watt?


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne, kann mir jemand bitte sagen was der Unterschied bei denen ist?
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 

Es ist sonst noch der Lüfter ziemlich gut: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Dann eins von denen?
> be quiet! Power Zone 750W ATX 2.4 (BN211) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> ...


 
1. Schrott
2.  aber zu groß.
3. Über 500W Schrott
4. Schrott


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> 650 *minimum*


 
WHY??? 
Das ist sehr Sinnbefreit


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

So ist es.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Goyoma schrieb:


> So ist es.


 
Und was dein toller Post gebracht ?  

TE dein PC wird bei Volllast viell. 350W ziehen also hast du mit nem Antec/E9/P10 genug Reserven für Gtx 9xx und R 4xx


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und was dein toller Post gebracht ?



Darf man denn garnicht mehr?

Gut, der Post war etwas sinnlos. Ich gebe es ja zu


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Also 350W bei Vollast klingt etwas unrealistisch. Bei dem hier stört mich das man nciht alle Anschlüsse abnehmen kann. be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Denke wohl das ich kein Corsair Netzteil kaufen werde nach den Aussagen hier.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

Dann eben 380 Watt 


Das verbraucht wirklich nicht so viel, glaub uns


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Dann eben 380 Watt
> 
> 
> Das verbraucht wirklich nicht so viel, *glaub uns*



Das sagen sie alle


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Der Rechner braucht auch nicht mehr als 400W, aber als Netzteil würde ich schon mindestens das E9 480W nehmen.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

Na dann ist doch gut 

Es ist aber so


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Also 350W bei Vollast klingt etwas unrealistisch. Bei dem hier stört mich das man nciht alle Anschlüsse abnehmen kann. be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> Denke wohl das ich kein Corsair Netzteil kaufen werde nach den Aussagen hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das verbauchst du maximal beim Benchen mit einer 290 VaporX und einem i5 der 2. Generation.
Mit dem http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html wirst du auf der sicheren Seite sein


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Zu dem habe ich eine Frage, kann man alle Anschlüsse/kabel abnehmen?

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Aus reinem Interesse, welche 650W Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen WENN ihr eins empfehlen würdet?


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Anfrage wegen der Aufnahme des Bildes hat sich gelohnt wie ich sehe


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Corsair CP-9020045-EU Professional Series Platinum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

#Kundenrezensionen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Zu dem habe ich eine Frage, kann man alle Anschlüsse/kabel abnehmen?
> 
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Aus reinem Interesse, welche 650W Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen WENN ihr eins empfehlen würdet?


Nur der 24pin ATX ist fest. Den brauchst du aber immer.


IluBabe schrieb:


> Die Anfrage wegen der Aufnahme des Bildes hat sich gelohnt wie ich sehe


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Corsair CP-9020045-EU Professional Series Platinum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> #Kundenrezensionen


#Elektroschrott
Und? Das Ding ist Singelrail und die per Software integrierbare OCP greift nicht bei Gegenspannung, heißt Kurzschluss = Brand und Corsair macht daraus ein Feature, weil egal was passiert, das Netzteil schaltet beim übertakten nicht ab weil das ja "gut" ist! WTF

Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, das Leute auf Amazon Ahnung haben!
Außerdem läufts nur solange Stabil bis wann passiert weil dann haste sofort nen Totalbrand, bis dahin ists aber ein super Gerät 

Genaus ist es beim Powerzone, das E9 ist bis 500 Watt erste Sahne, drüber nicht weil es Gruppenreguliert ist.

Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



eXquisite schrieb:


> #Elektroschrott
> Und? Das Ding ist Singelrail und die per Software integrierbare OCP greift nicht bei Gegenspannung, heißt Kurzschluss = Brand und Corsair macht daraus ein Feature, weil egal was passiert, das Netzteil schaltet beim übertakten nicht ab weil das ja "gut" ist! WTF
> 
> Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, das Leute auf Amazon Ahnung haben!
> ...


Eigentlich sollte deine Aussage bei den Beurteilungen auf Amazon zu lesen sein, da würden sich viele den Umweg sparen zu einem guten Netzteil - bzw. müssten kein Lehrgeld bezahlen. Allerdings würde es dann hier im Forum leerer werden.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Corsair CP-9020045-EU Professional Series Platinum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> #Kundenrezensionen


 Was soll man denn mit dem Unfall von Netzteil? Das Gehäuse zuschweißen?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Was soll man denn mit dem Unfall von Netzteil? Das Gehäuse zuschweißen?



Die "Joghurtbecher" brennen doch gut  

Sorry für Offtopic aber das musste gerade sein, ich heul hier fast vor lachen, des istn Insider.

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

*#Joghurtbecher
#Corsair brennt gut*
Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzündung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST - Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Kerzen?

Und nicht das AX760 vergessen, was beim AMD 295X bei THW abgefackelt ist


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> #Joghurtbecher
> #Corsair brennt gut
> Tom's in Gefahr: Selbstentzündung eines Aerocool StrikeX ST - Wozu brauchen wir eigentlich noch Kerzen?
> 
> Und nicht das AX760 vergessen, was beim AMD 295X bei THW abgefackelt ist



Ach du *******, das ist ja exakt der Joghurtbecher 

Und auch nicht zu vergessen das AX1500i bei Austin Evans.


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Also meint ihr auch das die Multirail Netzteile von Corsair Schrott sind?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Corsair hat KEINE Multi Rail Netzteile 
Den Software Schrott kannste eh knicken, der taugt nix.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Also meint ihr auch das die Multirail Netzteile von Corsair Schrott sind?



Wo sind da Multinetzteile :O

Außerdem sind die nicht von Corsair, sondern größtenteils von CWT,  2 von Flextronics und eines von Great Wall, letzteres ist sogar ganz vernünftig und wäre das Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M http://geizhals.de/corsair-cs-serie...2-3-cp-9020075-eu-cp-9020075-uk-a1029286.html

Alle anderen Netzteile sind Elektroschrott ja, denn die CWTs kannste sowieso in die Tonne hauen, und die Flextronics sind Singelrail.

Gruß


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ja dann dürfte das hier be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU als 650W Netzteil nur in Frage kommen. Liegt halt am TE was er nun nimmt.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Ja dann dürfte das hier be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU als 650W Netzteil nur in Frage kommen. Liegt halt am TE was er nun nimmt.


 Warum ein viel zu riesiges Netzteil nehmen?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Und warum das? Er braucht doch garkeine 650 Watt.

Ich halte hier ja von Anfang an immer noch das Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-450c-0761345-07700-2-0761345-07701-9-a1035122.html für das Netzteil was er braucht.

Gruß


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Man braucht auch kein System mit 2x GTX Titan Z! BTW, ALLE RL Leute sagen das 650W besser is, da hat der TE recht mit seinen Aussagen. Das Problem ist das jeder test was anderes zeigt.

Wobei ich bezüglich der Lüfter noch ne Frage hätte:

Der gute alte ECO
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

oder der Thermalright
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Vom Design gewinnt ganz klar der Thermaltake


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Man braucht auch kein System mit 2x GTX Titan Z! BTW, ALLE RL Leute sagen das 650W besser is, da hat der TE recht mit seinen Aussagen. Das Problem ist das jeder test was anderes zeigt.
> 
> Wobei ich bezüglich der Lüfter noch ne Frage hätte:
> 
> ...


Irgendwie bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob es hier tatsächlich um Beratung geht, wenn ich hier so die letzten Seiten mitverfogle.


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Design von dem CPU-Kühler ist nebensächlich und da mir der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO mehrfach empfohlen wurde, werde ich den auch nehmen (außer beide sind von der Leistung/Lautstärke gleich). Wenn alle schreiben das Corsair Schrott ist dann glaube ich der Mehrheit. 

@Chizay: Wie wäre es wenn du mal begründest und deine Aussagen beweist?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Man braucht auch kein System mit 2x GTX Titan Z! BTW, ALLE RL Leute sagen das 650W besser is, da hat der TE recht mit seinen Aussagen. Das Problem ist das jeder test was anderes zeigt.


Was sind denn RL Leute?  Ist das jemand, der keinen Plan vom Verbrauch hat? 

Ne 290 brauch ca. 240W, die CPU 65W, der Rest ca. 50W.
Warum so n riesiges Netzteil?


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Chizay du findest sicher den hier von Corsair Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure (CO-9050005-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU besser als den Noiseblocker: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ?


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

RL leute sind ----> [ECHTE] <----- Menschen draußen falls ihr sowas kennen solltet?  Der Lüfter von Corsair dürfte Leiser sein udn sieht geiler aus.
Riesieges netzteil für die Zukunft?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Chizay du findest sicher den hier von Corsair Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure (CO-9050005-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU besser als den Noiseblocker: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ?


Die Noiseblocker würde ich vor den Corsair sehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

Chizay schrieb:


> Riesieges netzteil für die Zukunft?



Und die RL Menschen haben Ahnung ?! Meine Bekannten jedenfalls nicht. -,- Und auch keine Freunde uns co.

Wozu ein rießiges Netzteil? Sags mir, sags mir ich bin planlos.


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Der Lüfter von Corsair dürfte Leiser sein udn sieht geiler aus.



Corsair und leise Lüfter?  Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> RL leute sind ----> [ECHTE] <----- Menschen draußen falls ihr sowas kennen solltet?  Der Lüfter von Corsair dürfte Leiser sein udn sieht geiler aus.
> Riesieges netzteil für die Zukunft?


 Und wir sind Roboter, oder was 

Die Corsair sind recht laut, die Noiseblocker unhörbar.
Und "für die Zukunft kaufen" ist seit jeher das sinnfreieste Argument, das es gibt.


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Da kann ich auch gleich warten bis die neue Generation von Karten und CPU's kommen. Chizay ich glaube du wurdest zu stark vom Markt manipuliert, kann das sein?


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Und wenn schon, ich habe wenigstens i7 CPU undne 1TB SSD.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Herzlich willkommen an die dicken Internet Eier


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Und wenn schon, ich habe wenigstens i7 CPU undne 1TB SSD.


Muss sowas sein?

BTW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du solltest dem entsprechend auch deine PC-Angaben aktuell halten


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Okay DAS ist jetzt finster. 
@Chizay: Nice PC und beeindruckender Prozessor


----------



## Chizay (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Okay, 1:0 für euch, mein Fehler mein Profil nicht zu updaten


----------



## Wonderwhice (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Mein Laufwerk muss ich dann wohl leider beschädigen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcXU-5OCpFw


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Der Thread bewegt sich in Richtung OT. Der TE möge bitte selbst dafür sorgen, dass hier eine Kaufberatung im Mittelpunkt steht. Ansonsten ist hier zu.

*B2T*


----------



## Wonderwhice (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

So abschließend sieht mein System nun so aus: [ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ]*
Bestellen tue ich bei Mindfactory.

*Ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt nichts verwechselt


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Sieht soweit gut aus, hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen ich denke das Mainboard ist diskutiert worden und wird wegen Design gewählt?


----------



## Wonderwhice (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Mainboard wird gewählt wegen Design und wegen dem UEFI. Damit mache ich sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## Chizay (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Bei dem MSI Gaming Mainboard machste auch nichts falsch mit. Könnetest auch die MSI Non-gaming Variante oder eins von Gigabyte nehmen, nur bei ASrock würd ich die Finder von lassen.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Die Asrock Boards sind generell auch nicht schlecht, nur die Lüftersteuerung ist da nicht so gut.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Chizay schrieb:


> Man braucht auch kein System mit 2x GTX Titan Z! BTW, ALLE RL Leute sagen das 650W besser is,


 
Wer sagt das?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> So abschließend sieht mein System nun so aus: [ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ]*
> Bestellen tue ich bei Mindfactory.
> 
> *Ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt nichts verwechselt


 
Sieht zwar gut aus, aber bedenke dass für 1190 Euro auch der neue i7 4790k da rein passt. Jetzt hast du halt die langsamere CPU im Moment, und in Punkto Zukunftssicherheit zumindest diskussionswürdig. Und die Lüfter, willst du unbedingt 4 Stk oder wurde es so empfohlen ?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Sieht zwar gut aus, aber bedenke dass für 1190 Euro auch der neue i7 4790k da rein passt. Jetzt hast du halt die langsamere CPU im Moment, und in Punkto Zukunftssicherheit zumindest diskussionswürdig. Und die Lüfter, willst du unbedingt 4 Stk oder wurde es so empfohlen ?


 
Was soll der Quatsch mit der "Zukunftssicherheit"?
Wenn der Xeon nicht mehr reicht reißt ein i7 auch nichts mehr.
Abgesehen davon dass der i7 4790k teurer ist als der Xeon und auch ein Z97 Board plus größeren Kühler benötigt was die Kosten dann nochmals erhöhen würde.
Und schon bist du außerhalb des Budget.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Laut ersten Tests wie ich von hier weiss soll eine Mehrheit der neuen i7 Chips bei ca 5GHz Boost konstant bleiben, sogar 5,2GHz hab ich in Erinnerung wobei ein Kauf doch erst lieber dann wenn nun mehr Klarheit herrscht was der 4790k nun erreichen kann. Dennoch sind das klar über 1 GHz mehr als der Xeon deshalb für mich zukunftssicherer und einfach besser weil wesentlich schneller. So wie ihr den Xeon immer beschreibt sollte man annehmen er wär der Schnellere, also ich finde das ist Quatsch 

Zum Preis, ganz locker unterhalb 1200 Euro zu vereinbaren dafür sogar mit besserem Minboard was für mich das Kaufargument ist. Gespart wird am Netzteil, indem man zum ähnlich guten Antec 550w greifft. Würde für gleichen Preis lieber mehr Leistung empfehlen und nicht weniger.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Und du meinst also dass 5GHz unter Luft also Standard ist und dass man dafür nur 1,2 volt braucht?
Echt? Das glaubst du?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wie erwähnt weiss ich mehr wenn es vernünftige Bewertungen gibt und man genau weiss was beim 4790k Sache ist. Aber jetzt weiss ich schon dass wenn ich für 1200 Euronen mehr Leistung bekommen kann, ich nicht auf dich hören sollte


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Zum Preis, ganz locker unterhalb 1200 Euro zu vereinbaren dafür sogar mit besserem Minboard was für mich das Kaufargument ist. Gespart wird am Netzteil, indem man zum ähnlich guten Antec 550w greifft. Würde für gleichen Preis lieber mehr Leistung empfehlen und nicht weniger.



Das Antec wird mit einer R9 290 OC und nem i7 OC auf jedenfall extrem laut, sonst ist es gut genau wie das 450W.

Man würde zusammen mit ner R9 290 gerade so nen i7 4790k reinbekommen aber da der TE nicht OC will ist das so eine extrem gute Konfig, nur zum Gehäuse kann ich wenig sagen aber mit guten Lüftern sollte es passen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Und ich sage dass nicht jeder übertakten will.
Wieso also einen was aufschwatzen was er dann nie machen wird?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Naja weil es halt auch günstig ist mit nem i7 4790k. Wenn es sich mehr lohnt den großen Bruder des Xeons zu takten, sollte man das dem TE auch so nahelegen. Zudem überrede ich ihn ja nicht sondern sage wie es am sinnvollsten wär.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Dann versuch mal die Zusammenstellung mit dem i7 4790k und einem Z97 Mainboard plus High End Kühler preiswerter hinzukriegen als er es jetzt hat.
Natürlich mit einem hervorragendem Netzteil, guter Grafikkarte, dem anderen Schnickschnack und einer guten Ausstattung des Mainboards versteht sich.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Antec wird mit einer R9 290 OC und nem i7 OC auf jedenfall extrem laut, sonst ist es gut genau wie das 450W.
> 
> Man würde zusammen mit ner R9 290 gerade so nen i7 4790k reinbekommen aber da der TE nicht OC will ist das so eine extrem gute Konfig, nur zum Gehäuse kann ich wenig sagen aber mit guten Lüftern sollte es passen.



Sage ja auch nicht dass sie schlecht wär, sondern nur dass es nicht die Beste ist. Wenn ich 1200 Euro ausgebe suche ich mir das größte Leistugspaket aus, notfalls sucht man sich Hilfe. Bei dem Preis würde ich keinen Aufwand scheuen.

Beim Antec hast recht habs oft gelesen dass recht hörbar. Aber Probieren geht über Studieren^^


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal die Zusammenstellung mit dem i7 4790k und einem Z97 Mainboard plus High End Kühler preiswerter hinzukriegen als er es jetzt hat.
> Natürlich mit einem hervorragendem Netzteil, guter Grafikkarte, dem anderen Schnickschnack und einer guten Ausstattung des Mainboards versteht sich.


 
Kein Problem: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Das Netzteil gilt als hervorragend. Es muss kein BeQuiet sein in jedem PC den ihr empfielt. Die Geräuchkulisse ist eine Sache die man selbst testen sollte.

Edit: Dafür hab ich auch ein besseres MainB drin.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Sage ja auch nicht dass sie schlecht wär, sondern nur dass es nicht die Beste ist. Wenn ich 1200 Euro ausgebe suche ich mir das größte Leistugspaket aus, notfalls sucht man sich Hilfe. Bei dem Preis würde ich keinen Aufwand scheuen.
> 
> Beim Antec hast recht habs oft gelesen dass recht hörbar. Aber Probieren geht über Studieren^^



Also ein Freund von mir hat sich das Antec 550W geholt für seinen FX-6300 TDP 95W (Anhaltspunkt) und ne R9 280X und unter Last ist der PC sehr laut, werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anhören.

Im Anhang mal eine Konfig erstellt im Anhang, musste auf 8GB runtergehen mit 1600er lassen sich 10€ sparen und eine schlechtere Grafikkarte musste ich auch wählen und bin trotzdem darüber. 

@TE deine Konfig ist gut ohne OC.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Mich würden mal andere Alternativen interessieren als Antec. 120 Euro fürs p10 wiegen schon ordentlich  in einer Aufstellung nach 1200 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Kein Problem: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Wo sind die 16GB RAM hin?



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Mich würden mal andere Alternativen interessieren als Antec. 120 Euro fürs p10 wiegen schon ordentlich  in einer Aufstellung nach 1200 Euro.



Ist völlig i.O.
10% des Budget fürs Netzteil ist im normalen Rahmen und sollte auch investiert werden.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Mich würden mal andere Alternativen interessieren als Antec. 120 Euro fürs p10 wiegen schon ordentlich  in einer Aufstellung nach 1200 Euro.



Das Antec wird unter Last mit OC zu laut werden, man könnte evtl noch das Seasonic 550W PCGH Edition nehmen für knapp 100€


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Hab ihm letztens schon gefragt ob er es nicht mit 8gb versuchen möchte, hab ihn erstmal die low-profile reingehauen mit besserer Latenz. Dennoch hat er (über?) 1 GHz mehr CPU Leistung wenn er es braucht, für 5 Jahre ca ? Ram könnte er sich zukaufen, wäre sinnvoller als desswegen auf den i7 4790k zu verzichten.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

PS: Dafür hat er das bessere Mainb drin


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Hab ihm letztens schon gefragt ob er es nicht mit 8gb versuchen möchte, hab ihn erstmal die low-profile reingehauen mit besserer Latenz. Dennoch hat er (über?) 1 GHz mehr CPU Leistung wenn er es braucht, für 5 Jahre ca ? Ram könnte er sich zukaufen, wäre sinnvoller als desswegen auf den i7 4790k zu verzichten.


 
die 1GHz mehr hat er ab Werk?

Und wieso soll er sich RAM zukaufen? Er hat eine Konfiguration wo er den RAM drin hat.



gorgi85 schrieb:


> PS: Dafür hat er das bessere Mainb drin


 
Wo ist es besser?
Z97 ist für dich automatisch besser als H97? Wieso?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Besser gekühlt, so viel ich weiss besserer onbord Sound. Sieht zudem besser aus was mir wichtig wär bei meinem Wunschgehäuse.

Mir ging in 6 Jahren 2x das Mainb kaputt und 1x Graka. Deshalb für mich Qualität wichtig beim Mainb.

Jetzt mal ne Frage an dich bevor du mich durchlöcherst  : Kriterium gg den i7 4790k ? Oder hapert es bei dir am Netzteil dass man sich gg 1GHz CPU-Mehrleistung entscheidet ?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage an dich bevor du mich durchlöcherst  : Kriterium gg den i7 4790k ? Oder hapert es bei dir am Netzteil dass man sich gg 1GHz CPU-Mehrleistung entscheidet ?


 
Wenn jemand nicht übertakten will oder es nicht kann oder beides ist es Unsinn ihn eine K CPU aufzuschwatzen.
Außerdem weißt du nicht ob es 1Ghz sind denn das ist nicht das was die CPU ab Werk mehr Takt hat. Alles andere ist Spekulation.

Dazu ist auch das H97 qualitativ gut. Qualitativ schlechte Mainboards gibt es nicht mehr. Alle kommen aus der gleichen Fabrik und haben die gleichen Bauteile der gleichen Zulieferer drauf.
Dazu ist der "bessere Onboardsound" sowieso sehr sinnfrei bei Mainboards weil das alles nur Marketing ist. Die Chips sind praktisch die gleichen. Entscheidend sind die Digital/Analog Wandler und dabei sparen die Mainboard Hersteller immer. Wer also Wert auf guten Klang legt sollte sich eine Soundkarte kaufen.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



> Wenn jemand nicht übertakten will oder es nicht kann oder beides ist es Unsinn ihn eine K CPU aufzuschwatzen.
> Außerdem weißt du nicht ob es 1Ghz sind denn das ist nicht das was die CPU ab Werk mehr Takt hat. Alles andere ist Spekulation.



Oder man erklärt es ihm dass der Leistungszuwachs so lohnenswert ist da er keine Mehrkosten verursacht, dass der Aufwand des Taktens in dem Fall sinnvoll ist. Deine i7 4770k hat 4,5GHz wie ich sehe, also wozu slche Fragen ob wirklich 1GHz Mehrleistung zu erwarten sind ???
Davon ist doch auszugehen bei der verbesserten Version ...

Wie gesagt sind etwas besser gekühlt die größeren Mainb. Beim takten nicht ganz unwichtig. 

Dennoch... warum kein i7 4790k wenn am Ende gleiche Preisklasse ???


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Vielleicht weil der TE ihn nicht braucht da er nicht übertaktet?

Er ist mit dem Xeon zufrieden und möchte 16 GB RAM haben, die in deiner Konfi ja nicht reinpassen.

Wieso jetzt also ihm etwas aufschwatzen wollen wenn es nicht seinen Wünschen entspricht?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ich schwatze hier nix auf sondern schlage ihm einen leistungsstärkeren Rechner zum gleichen Preis vor. 16gb RAM braucht er erstmal nicht zum Zocken. Ausserdem ist es sinnvoller erstmal die stärkere CPU drin zu haben und so was wie RAM nachzukaufen wenn nötig.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wenn er nicht will dann will er halt nicht, aber das Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ist nunmal besser als eine Aufstellung mit Xeon und es kostet genau so viel.


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wenn er nicht übertakten will und ihm ein Xeon genauso reicht, wieso sollte er dann den i7 nehmen?

Jetzt spührst du nicht wirklich ob du einen Xeon oder einen i7 4790k drinnen hast, das merkst du dann erst mit der Zeit wenn du den ordentlich übertaktest.


Wozu RAM nachkaufen, wenn es ihm wichtig ist as er sie jetzt drinnen hat?


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, oben sind doch die Antworten auf deine Fragen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht übertakten will und ihm ein Xeon genauso reicht, wieso sollte er dann den i7 nehmen?
> 
> Jetzt spührst du nicht wirklich ob du einen Xeon oder einen i7 4790k drinnen hast, das merkst du dann erst mit der Zeit wenn du den ordentlich übertaktest.
> 
> Wozu RAM nachkaufen, wenn es ihm wichtig ist as er sie jetzt drinnen hat?




Sehe ich ähnlich.

Ich würde es so sehen, der Xeon ist ohne OC der vernünftigere Weg. Wenn der Xeon nichts mehr reißt tut es der i7 4790k trotz OC auch nicht mehr und da der TE nicht OC will ist es doch die günstigere Lösung.


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, oben sind doch die Antworten auf deine Fragen.


 

Komisch, meine Antworten gibts auch schon lange aber du schreibst auch immer das selbe. 

Ich würde sagen der TE soll nehmen was ihm zusagt. Mit dem Xeon macht er auf jeden Fall nichts falsch und er wird definitiv reichen.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*

Ist mir nie aufgefallen. Ich würde dem TE zu einem besseren Paket raten so lange es in sein Budget passt.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> 
> Ich würde es so sehen, der Xeon ist ohne OC der vernünftigere Weg. Wenn der Xeon nichts mehr reißt tut es der i7 4790k trotz OC auch nicht mehr und da der TE nicht OC will ist es doch die günstigere Lösung.


 
Ne kostet genau so viel, darum geht es ja. Ich glaube auch dass der i7 4790k etwas länger kämpfen wird, zudem gehts ja auch eher darum welche Figur beide machen in kommenden Titeln und da wird ein getaktetter virtueller 8 Kerner besser abschneiden wie ein non K.

Es ist letztendlich mehr Leistung, zum gleichen Preis. Und nur eine Idee, kein Aufschwätzen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ne kostet genau so viel, darum geht es ja. Ich glaube auch dass der i7 4790k etwas länger kämpfen wird, zudem gehts ja auch eher darum welche Figur beide machen in kommenden Titeln und da wird ein getaktetter virtueller 8 Kerner besser abschneiden wie ein non K.
> 
> Es ist letztendlich mehr Leistung, zum gleichen Preis. Und nur eine Idee, kein Aufschwätzen.



Also der Xeon kostet 100€ weniger als der i7 4790k
Das Board je nach Modell wohl mindestens 20€ mehr also das ist schon nen ganzer Batzen Geld.

Bei etwas höheren Budget würde ich auch zum i7 4790k tendieren da er schon einen deutlich höheren Grundtakt hat und etwas bessere Temperaturen wenn der V-Core gleich ist dann einfach noch Turbo auf allen Kernen freischalten und 4,4Ghz, da braucht man auch keine so starke Kühlung.

Edit: Um den i7 4790k in der 1200€ Konfig unter zu bekommen muss man an anderen Komponenten sparen, was ich außer beim Arbeitsspeicher und evtl. Gehäuse für nicht sinnvoll halte, die ca. 120€ oder mehr lassen sich dadurch aber nicht einsparen.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Maximal 1200€ Gaming PC*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> So abschließend sieht mein System nun so aus: [ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ]*
> Bestellen tue ich bei Mindfactory.
> 
> *Ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt nichts verwechselt



Ich schließe damit an dieser Stelle, da es erneut Diskussionen abseits der Kaufberatung beginnen.

-CLOSED-


----------

